# 2018 Summer better late then never you cretins Transfer thread



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Arsenal*
In: Lucas Torreira (Sampdoria, 26 mil), Bernd Leno (Bayer Leverkusen, 22.5 mil), Sokratis (Dortmund, 17 mil), Matteo Guendouzi (Lorient, 7 mil), Stephan Lichtsteiner (Juventus, Free)
Out: Per Mertesacker (Retired), Alex Crean, Jay Beckford (Released), Lucas Perez (West Ham, 4 mil), Stephy Mavididi (Juventus, 1.8 mil), Chuba Akpom (PAOK, 1 mil), Jeff Reine-Adelaide (Angers, Undisc), Joao Virginia (Everton, Undisc), Santi Cazorla (Villarreal, Free), Yassin Fortune (Sion, Free), Chiori Johnson (Bolton, Free), Tafari Moore (Plymouth, Free), Aaron Eyoma (Derby, Free), Josh Benson (Burnley, Free), Jack Wilshere (West Ham, Free), Joel Campbell (Frosinone, Free), Vlad Dragomir (Perugia, Free), Hugo Keto (Brighton, Free), Marc Bola (Blackpool, Free), Ryan Huddart (Boreham Wood, Free), Takuma Asano (Hannover, Loan), Kelechi Nwakali (Porto, Loan), Matt Macey (Plymouth, Loan), Calum Chambers (Fulham, Loan), Krystian Bielik (Charlton, Loan), David Ospina (Napoli, Loan)

*Bournemouth*
In: Jefferson Lerma (Levante, 25 mil), Diego Rico (Leganes, 11 mil), David Brooks (Sheffield United, 10 mil)
Out: Rhoys Wiggins (Retired), Patrick O'Flaherty (Released), Benik Afobe (Wolves, 12.5 mil), Lewis Grabban (Nottingham Forest, 6 mil), Max Gradel (Toulouse, 2 mil), Ollie Harfield (Dag & Red, Free), Sam Matthews (Bristol Rovers, Free), Joe Quigley (Maidstone, Free), Ryan Allsop (Wycombe, Free), Bailey Cargill (MK Dons, Free), Adam Federici (Stoke, Undisc), Mikael Ndjoli (Kilmarnock, Loan), Sam Surridge (Oldham, Loan), Brad Smith (Seattle, Loan), Connor Mahoney (Birmingham, Loan), Emerson Hyndman (Hibs, Loan), Harry Arter (Cardiff, Loan)

*Brighton*
In: Alireza Jahanbakhsh (AZ, 17 mil), Yves Bissouma (Lille, 15 mil), Bernardo (RB Leipzig, 8 mil), Martin Montoya (Valencia, 6.5 mil), Florin Andone (Deportivo, 5.4 mil), David Button (Fulham, 4 mil), Percy Tau (Sundowns, 3 mil), Dan Burn (Wigan, 3 mil), Billy Arce (Independiente del Valle, Undisc), Leo Ostigard (Molde, Undisc), Leon Balogun (Mainz, Free), Joe Tomlinson (Yeovil, Free), Jason Steele (Sunderland, Free), Hugo Keto (Arsenal, Free)
Out: Liam Rosenoir, Steve Sidwell (Retired), Rohan Ince, Mamadou Kone, Rian O'Sullivan, (Released), Uwe Hunemeier (Paderborn, Free), Sam Baldock (Reading, 3.5 mil), Connor Goldson (Rangers, 3 mil), Jamie Murphy (Rangers, 1 mil), Jiri Skalak (Millwall, 900k), Jonah Ayunga (Sutton Utd, Free), Reece Meekums (Bromley, Free), Tom Dallison (Falkirk, Free), Henrik Björdal (Zulte Waregem, Undisc), Dessie Hutchinson (Waterford, Free), Tyler Hornby-Forbes (Newport, Free), Tin Krul (Norwich, Free), Niki Mäenpää (Bristol City, Free), Hamish Morrison (Hamilton, Free), David Ajiboye (Worthing, Free), Ben Hall (Notts County, Loan), Robert Sanchez (Forest Green, Loan), Christian Walton, Dan Burn (Wigan, Loan), Steven Alzate (Swindon, Loan), Ales Mateju (Brescia, Loan), Tom McGill (Worthing, Loan), Jordan Maguire-Drew (Wrexham, Loan), Billy Arce (Extremadura, Loan), Percy Tau (Saint Gilloise, Loan), Oliver Norwood (Sheffield Utd, Loan), Tomer Hemed (QPR, Loan), Bojan Radulovic (Espanyol B, Loan)

*Burnley*
In: Ben Gibson (Middlesbrough, 15 mil), Matej Vydra (Derby, 11 mil), Joe Hart (Manchester City, 3.5 mil), Josh Benson (Arsenal, Free), Rob Harker (Bury, Free), Mace Goodridge (Newcastle, Free), Anthony Driscoll-Glennon (Liverpool, Free), Teddy Perkins (Leyton Orient, Free)
Out: Brad Jackson, Sam Layton, Khius Metz, Rahis Nabi, Jamie Thomas (Released), Scott Arfield (Rangers, Free), Tom Anderson (Doncaster, Free), Josh Ginnelly (Walsall, Free), Harry Limb (King's Lynn Town, Free), Jordan Barnett (Barnsley, Free), Arlen Birch (Fylde, Free), Dean Marney, Chris Long (Fleetwood, Free), Conor Mitchell (St Johnstone, Loan), Aiden O'Neill (Central Coast, Loan), Nahki Wells (QPR, Loan), James Dunne (Hearts, Loan), Jonathan Walters (Ipswich, Loan)

*Cardiff City*
In: Josh Murphy (Norwich, 11 mil), Bobby Reid (Bristol City, 10 mil), Greg Cunningham (Preston North End, 3.5 mil), Alex Smithies (QPR, 3.5 mil), Harry Arter (Bournemouth, Loan), Victor Camarasa (Betis, Loan)
Out: Rhys Abbruzzee, Frédéric Gounongbe, Greg Halford, Ogo Obi, Connor Young (Released), Matty Kennedy (St Johnstone, Free), Ben Wilson (Bradford, Free), Lee Camp (Birmingham, Free), Mark Harris (Newport County, Loan), Omar Bogle (Birmingham, Loan), Rhys Healey (MK Dons, Loan), Stuart O'Keefe (Plymouth, Loan)

*Chelsea*
In: Kepa Arrizabalaga (Bilbao, 72 mil), Jorginho (Napoli, 51 mil), Rob Green (Huddersfield, Free), Mateo Kovacic (Real Madrid, Loan)
Out: Renedi Masampu, Wallace, Tushaun Walters, Kylian Hazard (Released), Thibaut Courtois (Real Madrid, 31.5 mil), Jeremie Boga (Sassuolo, 3.5 mil), Jonathan Panzo (Monaco, 2.5 mil), Matej Delac (Horsens, Free), Cole Dasilva (Brentford, Free), Mitchell Beeney (Sligo Rovers, Free), Harvey St-Clair (Venezia, Free), Isaac Christie-Davies (Liverpool, Free), Jordan Houghton (MK Dons, Free), Ruben Sammut (Falkirk, Loan), Trevoh Chalobah (Ipswich, Loan), Lewis Baker, Jamal Blackman, Izzy Brown (Leeds, Loan), Reece James (Wigan, Loan), Dujon Sterling (Coventry, Loan), Nathan Baxter (Yeovil, Loan), Jake Clarke-Salter, Eduardo, Charly Musonda (Vitesse, Loan), Joao Rodriguez (Tenerife, Loan), Mason Mount, Fikayo Tomori (Derby, Loan), Todd Kane (Hull, Loan), Kyle Scott (Telstar, Loan), Nathan (Atletico Mineiro, Loan), Victorien Angban (Metz, Loan), Mario Pasalic (Atalanta, Loan), Charlie Colkett (Shrewsbury, Loan), Jacob Maddox (Cheltenham Town, Loan), Kasey Palmer (Blackburn, Loan), Matt Miazga (Nantes, Loan), Jay Dasilva, Tomas Kalas (Bristol City, Loan), Michy Batshuayi (Valencia, Loan), Tiemoue Bakayoko (AC Milan, Loan), Kenneth Omeruo (Leganes, Loan), Ola Aina (Torino, Loan), Josimar Quintero (Esportiu, Loan), Kurt Zouma (Everton, Loan), Fankaty Dabo (Sparta, Loan), Tammy Abraham (Aston Villa, Loan), Michael Hector (Sheffield Wednesday, Loan)

*Crystal Palace*
In: Cheikhou Kouyate (West Ham, 9.5 mil), Vicente Guaita (Getafe, Free), Max Meyer (Schalke, Free), Jordan Ayew (Swansea, Loan)
Out: Diego Cavalieri, Lee Chung-Young, Victor Fundi (Released), Damien Delaney (Cork, Free), Andre Coker, Matt Funnell (Maidstone, Free), Yohan Cabaye (Al-Nasr, Free), Jacob Berkeley-Agyepong (Aldershot Town, Free), Jaroslaw Jach (Rizespor, Loan)

*Everton*
In: Richarlison (Watford, 35 mil), Yerry Mina (Barcelona, 27 mil), Lucas Digne (Barcelona, 18 mil), Joao Virginia (Arsenal, Undisc), Bernard (Shakhtar, Free), Andre Gomes (Barcelona, Loan), Kurt Zouma (Chelsea, Loan)
Out: Louis Gray, David Henen, Charlie Ball, Nathan Baxter, Jordan Corke, Sid Kerr, Nathan Moore, Tom Murphy (Released), Davy Klassen (Werder Bremen, 12 mil), Ramiro Funes Mori (Villarreal, 8 mil), Wayne Rooney (DC United, Free), Tom Scully (Norwich, Free), Jose Baxter (Oldham, Free), Conor Grant, Calum Dyson (Plymouth, Free), Stephen Duke-McKenna (Bolton, Free), Joel Robles (Betis, Free), Sam Byrne (Dundalk, Free), Luke Garbutt (Oxford, Loan), Henry Onyekuru (Galatasaray, Loan), Shani Tarashaj (Grasshoppers, Loan), Ashley Williams, Cuco Martina (Stoke, Loan), Kevin Mirallas (Fiorentina, Loan), Antonee Robinson, Callum Connolly (Wigan, Loan), Nikola Vlasic (CSKA Moscow, Loan), Mo Besic (Middlesbrough, Loan), Yannick Bolasie (Aston Villa, Loan), Joe Williams (Bolton, Loan), Sandro (Sociedad, Loan)

*Fulham*
In: Jean Michael Seri (Nice, 27 mil), Andre Anguissa (Marseille, 27 mil), Aleksandar Mitrovic (Newcastle, 18 mil), Alfie Mawson (Swansea, 15 mil), Joe Bryan (Bristol City, 6 mil), Fabri (Besiktas, 5 mil), Maxime Le Marchand (Nice, 3.5 mil), Andre Schurrle (Dortmund, Loan), Calum Chambers (Arsenal, Loan), Tim Fosu-Mensah (Manchester United, Loan), Luciano Vietto (Atletico Madrid, Loan), Sergio Rico (Sevilla, Loan)
Out: David Button (Brighton, 4 mil), Ryan Fredericks (West Ham, Free), Daniel Martin (Leeds, Undisc), George Williams, Isaac Pearce (Forest Green, Free), Joe Felix (QPR, Free), Djed Spence (Middlesbrough, Free), Julian Garcia (FC Pipinsried, Free), Elijah Adebayo (Swindon, Loan), Stephen Humphrys (Scunthorpe, Loan), Marek Rodak (Rotherham, Loan), Tayo Edun (Ipswich, Loan), Marcelo Djaló (Extremadura, Loan), Cauley Woodrow (Barnsley, Loan), Magnus Norman (Rochdale, Loan), Rui Donte (Lille, Loan)

*Huddersfield*
In: Terence Kongolo (Monaco, 18 mil), Adama Diakhaby (Monaco, 9 mil), Ramadan Sobhi (Stoke, 6 mil), Juninho Bacuna (Groningen, 3.5 mil), Jonas Lossl (Mainz, 2 mil), Ben Hamer (Leicester, Free), Erik Durm (Dortmund, Free), Gabriel Rosario (Reading, Free), Demeaco Duhaney (Manchester City, Free), Isaac Mbenza (Montpellier, Loan)
Out: Dean Whitehead (Retired), Denilson Carvalho, Cameron Taylor (Released), Tom Ince (Stoke, 10 mil), Michael Hefele (Nottingham Forest, 300k), Sean Scannell, Luca Colville (Bradford, Free), Tareiq Holmes-Dennis (Bristol, Undisc), Jordy Hiwula (Coventry City, Undisc), Scott Malone (Derby, Undisc), Jack Boyle, Dylan Cogill (Clyde FC, Free), Rekeil Pyke (Wrexham, Loan), Regan Booty (Aldershot, Loan), Jack Payne (Bradford, Loan), Joel Coleman (Shrewsbury, Loan)

*Leicester*
In: James Maddinson (Norwich, 24 mil), Caglar Soyuncu (Freiburg, 20 mil), Ricardo Pereira (Porto, 20 mil), Filip Benkovic (Dinamo, 13 mil), Rachid Ghezzal (Monaco, 12.5 mil), Danny Ward (Liverpool, 12.5 mil), Jonny Evans (West Brom, 3.5 mil), Ryan Loft (Tottenham, Free)
Out: Robert Huth, Sammie McLeod, Cam Yates (Released), Riyad Mahrez (Manchester City, 60 mil), Ahmed Musa (Al-Nassr, 15 mil), Connor Wood (Bradford, Undisc), Leonardo Ulloa (Pachuca, Undisc), Josh Debayo (Cheltenham Town, Free), Ben Hamer (Huddersfield, Free), Dylan Watts (Shamrock, Free), Simranjit Thandi (Stoke, Free), Morgan Brown (Aberdeen, Free), Elliot Moore, Bartosz Kapustka (OHL, Loan), Harvey Barnes (West Brom, Loan), Daniel Iversen (Oldham, Loan), George Thomas (Scunthorpe, Loan), Max Bramley (Telford, Loan), Isman Slimani (Fenerbahce, Loan), Filip Benkovic (Celtic, Loan)

*Liverpool*
In: Alisson (Roma, 56 mil), Naby Keita (Leipzig, 48 mil), Fabinho (Monaco, 40 mil), Xherdan Shaqiri (Stoke, 13.5 mil), Isaac Christie-Davies (Chelsea, Free), Bobby Duncan (Manchester City, Free)
Out: Mich'el Parker, Michael Williams (Released), Danny Ward (Leicester, 12.5 mil), Ragnar Klavan (Cagliari, 1 mil), Yan Dhanda (Swansea, Free), Jordan Williams (Rochdale, Free), Toni Gomes (Arouca, Free), Emre Can (Juventus, Free), John Flanagan (Rangers, Free), Jordan Hunter (Sunderland, Free), Anthony Driscoll-Glennon (Burnley, Free), Paulinho (Wolves, Free), Andy Firth (Barrow, Free), Ovie Ejara, Ryan Kent (Rangers, Loan), Adam Bogdan (Hibs, Loan), Harry Wilson (Derby, Loan), Taiwo Awoniyi, Anderson Arroyo (Gent, Loan), Allan (Frankfurt, Loan), Shamal George (Tranmere, Loan), Ben Woodburn (Sheffield Utd, Loan), Herbie Kane (Doncaster, Loan), Danny Ings (Southampton, Loan), Marko Grujic (Hertha, Loan), Loris Karius (Besiktas, Loan), Conor Randall (Rochdale, Loan), Sheyi Ojo (Reims, Loan)

*Manchester City*
In: Riyad Mahrez (Leicester, 60 mil), Phillipe Sandler (Zwolle, 2 mil), Daniel Arzani (Melbourne City, 800k), Ben Knight (Ipswich, 700k), Claudio Gomes (PSG, Free), Adrian Bernabe (Barcelona, Free)
Out: Yaya Toure, Marcus Wood (Released), Angus Gunn (Southampton, 10.5 mil), Pablo Maffeo (Stuttgart, 9 mil), Jason Denayer (Lyon, 6 mil), Angelino (PSV, 5 mil), Joe Hart (Burnley, 3.5 mil), Bersant Celina (Swansea, 3 mil), Olarenwaju Kayode (Shakhtar, 2.5 mil), Rodney Kongolo (Heerenveen, 750k), Javairo Dilrosun (Hertha, Free), Pawel Sokol (Korona, Free), Will Patching (Notts County, Free), Erik Sarmiento (Espanyol, Free), Kean Bryan (Sheffield Utd, Free), Demeaco Duhaney (Huddersfield, Free), Ash Kigbu (Wolfsberger, Undisc), Ashley Smith-Brown (Plymouth, Undisc), Jacob Davenport (Blackburn, Undisc), Chidiebere Nwakali (Rakow, Undisc), Isaac Buckley-Ricketts (Peterborough, Undisc), Yaw Yeobah (Numancia, Free), Divine Naah (Tubize, Free), Bobby Duncan (Liverpool, Free), Sadou Diallo (Wolves, Free), Anthony Caceres, Luke Brattan (Melbourne City, Loan), Pablo Mari (Deportivo, Loan), Matt Smith (Twente, Loan), Ed Francis (Almere, Loan), Manu Garcia (Toulouse, Loan), Erik Palmer-Brown, Paolo Fernandes, Aro Muric, Luka Ilic (Breda, Loan), Mix Diskerud (Ulsan, Loan), Thierry Ambrose (Lens, Loan), Jack Harrison (Leeds, Loan), Tosin Adarabioyo (West Brom, Loan), Thomas Agyepong (Hibs, Loan), Brandon Barker, Lukas Nmecha (Preston North End, Loan), Patrick Roberts, Douglas Luiz (Girona, Loan), Daniel Arzani (Celtic, Loan)

*Manchester United*
In: Fred (Shakhtar, 53 mil), Diogo Dalot (Porto, 20 mil), Lee Grant (Stoke, 1.5 mil)
Out: Michael Carrick (Retired), Jake Kenyon, Devonte Redmond, Theo Richardson, Charlie Scott (Released), Daley Blind (Ajax, 14.5 mil), Sam Johnstone (West Brom, 6.5 mil), Joe Riley (Bradford City, Free), Indy Boonen (Oostende, Free), Ilias Moutha-Sebtaoui (Anderlecht, Free), Max Johnstone (Sunderland, Free), Tosin Kehinde (Feirense, Free), Dean Henderson (Sheffield Utd, Loan), Cameron Borthwick-Jackson (Scunthorpe, Loan), Joel Pereira (Setubal, Loan), Axel Tuanzebe (Aston Villa, Loan), Tim Fosu-Mensah (Fulham, Loan), James Wilson (Aberdeen, Loan), Kieran O'Hara (Macclesfield, Loan), Matty Willock (St Mirren, Loan), Demetri Mitchell (Hearts, Loan)

*Newcastle*
In: Yoshinori Muto (Mainz, 9.5 mil), Federico Fernandez (Swansea, 6 mil), Martin Dubravka (Sparta Prague, 4 mil), Fabian Schar (Deportivo, 3.5 mil), Ki Sung-yueng (Swansea, Free), Salomon Rondon (West Brom, Loan)
Out: Yannick Aziakonou, Yasin Elmahanni, Owen Gallacher, Jesus Gamez, Curtis Good, Mackenzie Heaney, Tom Heardman, Ben Kitchen, Oliver Long, Lewis McNall, Brendan Pearson, Liam Smith, Craig Spooner, Paul Woolston (Released), Aleksandar Mitrovic (Fulham, 18 mil), Mikel Merino (Real Sociedad, 11 mil), Chancel M'bemba (Porto, 7 mil), Matz Sels (Strasbourg, 3.5 mil), Adam Armstrong (Blackburn, 1.5 mil), Ivan Toney (Peterborough, 800k), Macauley Gillesphey (Carlisle, Free), Massadio Haidara (Lens, Free), Stuart Findlay (Kilmarnock, Free), Callum Williams (Spennymoor, Free), Jack Hunter (Gateshead, Free), Daniel Ward (Middlesbrough, Free), Callum Smith (Hull, Free), Mace Goodridge (Burnley, Free), Alex Gilliead (Shrewsbury, Free), Kyle Cameron (Torquay, Free), Jack Colback (Nottingham Forest, Loan), Dwight Gayle (West Brom, Loan), Henri Saivet (Bursaspor, Loan), Josef Yarney (Morecambe, Loan)

*Southampton*
In: Jannik Vestergaard (Gladbach, 22.5 mil), Mohamed Elyounoussi (Basel, 16 mil), Angus Gunn (Manchester City, 10.5 mil), Stuart Armstrong (Celtic, 7 mil), Danny Ings (Liverpool, Loan)
Out: Ollie Cook, Ben Cull, Oliver Gardner, Javen Siu, Richard Bakary (Released), Dusan Tadic (Ajax, 10 mil), Olufela Olomola (Scunthorpe, Free), Will Wood (Accrington, Free), Florin Gardos (Universitatea Craiova, Free), Armani Little (Oxford, Free), Jeremy Pied (Lille, Free), Guido Carillo (Leganes, Loan), Ryan Seager (Telstar, Loan), Sofiane Boufal (Celta, Loan), Jordy Classie (Feyenoord, Loan), Kingley Latham (Dorchester, Loan), Alfied Jones (St Mirren, Loan), Josh Sims (Reading, Loan), Harrison Read (Blackburn, Loan), Sam McQueen (Middlesbrough, Loan)

*Tottenham*
In:
Out: Luke O'Reilly, Nick Tsaroulla, Matthew Lock (Released), Keanan Bennetts (Gladbach, 2 mil), Anton Walkes (Portsmouth, Undisc), Joe Pritchard (Bolton, Free), Christian Maghoma (Arka Gdynia, Free), Ryan Loft (Leicester, Free), Reo Griffiths (Lyon, Free), Sam Shashoua (Baleares, Loan), Josh Onomah (Sheffield Wednesday, Loan)

*Watford*
In: Gerard Deulofeu (Barcelona, 12 mil), Adam Masina (Bologna, 4.5 mil), Marc Navarro (Espanyol, 2 mil), Ken Sama (Ostersund, 2 mil), Ben Wilmot (Stevenage, 1.5 mil), Domingos Quina (West Ham, 1 mil), Ben Foster (West Brom, Undisc), Kwasi Sibo (Banants, Undisc)
Out: Jubril Adedeji, Jesus Cruz Cabrera, Bradley Empson, Nathan Gartside, Ben Jones, Jamie Lacy, Louis Rogers, Max Ryan, Connor Stevens, Carl Stewart (Released), Richarlison (Everton, 35 mil), Nordin Amrabat (Al-Nassr, 7.5 mil), Mauro Zarate (Boca, 2 mil), Brice Dja Djedje (Ankaragücü, Free), David Sesay (Crawley Town, Free), Dennon Lewis (Falkirk, Free), Brandon Mason (Coventry, Free), Costel Pantilimon (Nottingham Forest, Undisc), Eduardo Montenegro (Envigado, Undisc), Luis Javier Suarez (Gimnastic, Loan), Jaime Alvarado (Hercules, Loan), Jerome Sinclair (Sunderland, Loan), Tommie Hoban (Aberdeen, Loan), Dode Lukebakio (Dusseldorf, Loan), Randall Williams (Wycombe, Loan), Juan Bacerra (Teruel, Loan), Matheus Santana (Ejea, Loan), Daniel Bachmann (Kilmarnock, Loan), Pervis Estupiñán (Mallorca, Loan), Alex Jakubiak (Bristol Rovers, Loan), Dimitri Foulquier (Getafe, Loan), Obbi Oulare (Liege, Loan)

*West Ham*
In: Felipe Anderson (Lazio, 34 mil), Issa Diop (Toulouse, 22.5 mil), Andriy Yarmolenko (Dortmund, 18 mil), Lukasz Fabianski (Swansea, 7.2 mil), Carlos Sanchez (Fiorentina, 4.5 mil), Lucas Perez (Arsenal, 4 mil), Fabian Balbuena (Corintians, 3.5 mil), Xande Silva (Guimaraes, 1.5 mil), Ryan Fredericks (Fulham, Free), Jack Wilshere (Arsenal, Free)
Out: James Collins, Patrice Evra, Rosaire Longelo (Released), Cheikhou Kouyate (Crystal Palace, 9.5 mil), Reece Burke (Hull, 1.5 mil), Domingos Quina (Watford, 1 mil), Ben Wells (QPR, Free), Korrey Henry (Yeovil, Free), Rhiards Matrevics (Barnet, Free), Martin Samuelson (VVV, Loan), Marcus Browne (Oxford, Loan), Sead Haksabanovic (Malaga, Loan), Jordan Hugill (Middlesbrough, Loan), Edimilson Fernandes (Fiorentina, Loan), Toni Martinez (Majadahonda, Loan), Sam Byram (Nottingham Forest, Loan), Josh Cullen (Charlton, Loan)

*Wolves*
In: Adama Traore (Middlesbrough, Loan), Benik Afobe (Bournemouth, 12.5 mil), Diogo Jota (Atletico, 12 mil), Willy Boly (Porto, 10.8 mil), Joao Moutinho (Monaco, 5 mil), Leo Bonatini (Al-Hilal, 3.5 mil), Ruben Vinagre (Monaco, 2 mil), Rui Patricio (Sporting CP, Free), Paulinho (Liverpool, Free), Sadou Diallo (Manchester City, Free), Raul Jimenez (Benfica, Loan), Jonny Castro (Atletico, Loan), Leander Dendoncker (Anderlecht, Loan)
Out: Carl Ikeme (Retired), Jordan Allan, Dan Armstrong, Tom Bexton, Anthony Breslin, Brad Carr, Ross Finnie, Josh Hesson, Conor Levingston, Dominic Moan, Tomas Nogueira, Adam Osbourne, Ryan Rainey, Joel Whittingham, Jose Xavier (Released), Barry Douglas (Leeds, 3 mil), Ben Marshall (Norwich, 1.5 mil), Prince Oniangué (Caen, Undisc), Duckens Nazon (Sint-Truiden, Undisc), Nicu Carnat (Dunajska, Free), Jon Flatt (Scunthorpe, Free), Hakeem Odoffin (Northampton Town, Free), Christian Herc (FC DAC 1904, Loan), Aaron Collins (Colchester, Loan), Benik Afobe (Stoke, Loan), Harry Burgoyne (Plymouth, Loan), Sherwin Seedorf (Bradford City, Loan), Roderick Miranda (Olympiacos, Loan), Rafa Mir (Las Palmas, Loan), Ming-Yang Yang (Jumilla, Loan), Ben Goodliffe (Dag & Red, Loan), Jordan Graham (Ipswich, Loan), Paul Gladon (Sint Truiden, Loan), Phil Ofosu-Ayeh (Hansa Rostock, Loan)

*Atletico Madrid*
In: Thomas Lemar (Monaco, 58 mil), Rodri (Villarreal, 18 mil), Nikola Kalinic (Milan, 13 mil), Santiago Arias (PSV, 10 mil), Jonny Castro (Celta, 6.5 mil), Nehuen Perez (Argentinos, 2 mil), Antonio Adan (Betis, 900k), Gelson Martins (Sporting CP, Free)
Out: Keidi Bare (Released), Kevin Gameiro (Valencia, 14.5 mil), Diogo Jota (Wolves, 12 mil), Pierre Kunde (Mainz, 6.5 mil), Emiliano Velanquez (Rayo, 900k), Gabi (Al-Sadd, Free), Fernando Torres (Sagan Tosu, Free), Carlos Marin (Betis, Free), Bernard Mensah (Kayserispor, Loan), Nehuen Perez (Argentinos, Loan), Axel Werner (Huesca, Loan), Jonny Castro (Wolves, Loan), Sime Vrsaljko (Inter, Loan), Andre Moreira (Aston Villa, Loan), Luciano Vietto (Fulham, Loan), Hector Hernandez (Malaga, Loan), Nicolas Schiappacasse (Majadahonda, Loan)

*Barcelona*
In: Malcom (Bordeaux, 38 mil), Clement Lenglet (Sevilla, 32.5 mil), Arthur (Gremio, 28 mil), Arturo Vidal (Bayern, 16 mil), Moussa Wague (Eupen, 4.5 mil)
Out: Yerry Mina (Everton, 27 mil), Lucas Digne (Everton, 18 mil), Gerard Deulofeu (Watford, 12 mil), Aleix Vidal (Sevilla, 8 mil), Marlon (Sassuolo, 5.5 mil), Jose Arnaiz (Leganes, 4.5 mil), Inigo de Galarreta (Las Palmas, 800k), Andres Iniesta (Vissel Kobe, Free), Rodrigo Tarin (Leganes, Free), Jose Martinez (Eibar, Free), Juan Camara (Legnica, Free), Jérémy Guillemenot (Rapid Vienna, Free), Adrian Bernabe (Manchester City, Free), Jose Martinez (Eibar, Free), Paulinho (Evergrande, Loan), Mark Cardona, Marc Cucurella (Eibar, Loan), Douglas (Sivasspor, Loan), Adrian Ortola (Deportivo, Loan), Andre Gomes (Everton, Loan), Sergi Palencia (Bordeaux, Loan), Paco Alcacer (Dortmund, Loan)

*Real Madrid*
In: Vinicius Jr (Flamengo, 40.5 mil), Thibaut Courtois (Chelsea, 31.5 mil), Alvaro Odriozola (Real Sociedad, 27 mil), Mariano Diaz (Lyon, 19.5 mil), Andriy Lunin (Zorya, 7.5 mil), Rodrigo (Novorizontino, 3.8 mil), Omar Mascarelli (Frankfurt, 3.5 mil), Lucas Torro (Osasuna, 1.5 mil)
Out: Cristiano Ronaldo (Juventus, 105 mil), Omar Mascarelli (Schalke, 9 mil), Lucas Torro (Frankfurt, 3 mil), Philipp Lienhart (Freiburg, 1.8 mil), Javi Munoz (Alaves, Free), Jose Lazo (Getafe, Free), Fabio Coentrao (Rio Ave, Free), Achraf (Dortmund, Loan), Aleix Febas, Alvarto Tejedo (Albacete, Loan), Sergio Diaz (Corinthians, Loan), Mateo Kovacic (Chelsea, Loan), Theo Hernandez (Real Sociedad, Loan), Oscar Rodriguez, Andriy Lunin (Leganes, Loan), Martin Odegaard (Vitesse, Loan), Raul De Tomas (Rayo, Loan), Borja Mayoral (Levante, Loan)

*Valencia*
In: Goncalo Guedes (PSG, 36 mil), Geoffrey Kondogbia (Inter, 22.5 mil), Kevin Gameiro (Atletico, 14.5 mil), Mouctar Diakhaby (Lyon, 13.5 mil), Jeison Murillo (Inter, 11 mil), Cristiano Piccini (Sporting CP, 7 mil), Daniel Wass (Celta, 5.5 mil), Uros Racic (Red Star, 2 mil), Michy Batshuayi (Chelsea, Loan), Denis Cheryshev (Villarreal, Loan)
Out: Joao Cancelo (Juventus, 36 mil), Martin Montoya (Brighton, 6.5 mil), Nemanja Maksimovic (Getafe, 4.5 mil), Zakaria Bakkali (Anderlecht, 1 mil), Nacho Vidal (Osasuna, Free), Eugeni Valderrama (Huesca, Free), Nani (Sporting CP, Free), Fran Villalba (Numancia, Loan), Alvaro Medran (Rayo, Loan), Simone Zaza (Torino, Loan)

*Bayern Munich*
In: Alphonso Davies (Vancouver Whitecaps, 8 mil), Leon Goretzka (Schalke, Free)
Out: Tom Starke (Retired), Douglas Costa (Juventus, 36 mil), Arturo Vidal (Barcelona, 16 mil), Sebastian Rudy (Schalke, 14.5 mil), Juan Bernat (PSG, 6.5 mil), Niklas Dorsch (Heidenheim, Free), Fabian Benko (LASK, Free), Felix Gotze (Augsburg, Free), Leo Weinkauf (Hannover, Free), Raphael Obermair (Sturm Graz, Free), Mario Crnicki (Doxa Katokopias, Free), Timothy Tillman (Nuremberg, Loan)

*Dortmund*
In: Abdou Diallo (Mainz, 25 mil), Axel Witsel (Quanjian, 18 mil), Thomas Delaney (Werder Bremen, 18 mil), Marius Wolf (Frankfurt, 4.5 mil), Marwin Hitz (Augsburg, Free), Eric Oelschlägel (Werder Bremen, Free), Achraf (Real Madrid, Loan), Paco Alcacer (Barcelona, Loan)
Out: Roman Weidenfeller (Retired), Andriy Yarmolenko (West Ham, 18 mil), Sokratis (Arsenal, 17 mil), Gonzalo Castro (Stuttgart, 4.5 mil), Nuri Sahin (Bremen, 1 mil), Jan-Niklas Beste (Werder Bremen, 200k), Erik Durm (Huddersfield, Free), David Kopacz (Stuttgart, Free), Dominik Reimann (Holstein Kiel, Free), Felix Passlack (Norwich, Loan), Andre Schurrle (Fulham, Loan)

*Hoffenheim*
In: Kasim Adams (Young Boys, 7 mil), Leonardo Bittencourt (Koln, 5.4 mil), Ishak Belofodil (Standard, 5 mil), Vincenzo Grifo (Gladbach, 5 mil), Joshua Brenet (PSV, 3.5 mil)
Out: Eugen Polanski (Released), Benedikt Gimber (Ingolstadt, 900k), Baris Atik (Dresden, 650k), Marvin Schwabe (Brondby, 600k), Josh Mees (Union Berlin, 450k),Mark Uth (Schalke, Free), Bruno Nazario (Atletico Paranaense, Loan), Philipp Ochs (Aalborg, Loan)

*Schalke*
In: Sebastian Rudy (Bayern, 14.5 mil), Suat Serdar (Mainz, 10 mil), Omar Mascarelli (Real Madrid, 9 mil), Salif Sane (Hannover, 6 mil), Hamza Mendyl (Lille, 5.5 mil), Steven Skrzybski (Union Berlin, 3 mil), Mark Uth (Hoffenheim, Free)
Out: Thilo Kehrer (PSG, 33 mil), Benedikt Howedes (Lokomotiv Moscow, 4.5 mil), Coke (Levante, 1.5 mil), Leon Goretzka (Bayern, Free), Max Meyer (Crystal Palace, Free), Donis Avdijaj (Willem, Free), Pablo Insua (Huesca, Loan)

*Inter Milan*
In: Radja Nainggolan (Roma, 34 mil), Lautaro Martinez (Racing Club, 14.5 mil), Federico Dimarco (Sion, 6.5 mil), Stefan De Vrij (Lazio, Free), Kwadwo Asamoah (Juventus, Free), Matteo Politano (Sassuolo, Loan), Sime Vrsaljko (Atletico, Loan), Keita Balde (Monaco, Loan)
Out: Geoffrey Kondogbia (Valencia, 22.5 mil), Jeison Murillo (Valencia, 11 mil), Davide Santon (Roma, 8.5 mil), Federico Valietti (Genoa, 6.5 mil), Davide Bettella (Atalanta, 6.5 mil), Eder (Suning, 5 mil), Jens Odgaard (Sassuolo, 4.5 mil), Marco Carraro (Atalanta, 4.5 mil), Nicolo Zaniolo (Roma, 4 mil), George Puscas (Palermo, 3 mil), Yuto Nagatomo (Galatasaray, 2.5 mil), Jonathan Biabiany (Parma, 1.5 mil), Francesco Bardi (Frosinone, 900k), Andrei Radu (Genoa, Loan), Rey Manaj (Albacete, Loan), Michele Di Gregorio (Avellino, Loan), Samuele Longo (Huesca, Loan), Axel Bakayoko (St Gallen, Loan), Alessandro Bastoni, Federico Dimarco (Parma, Loan), Andrea Pinamonti (Frosinone, Loan), Yann Karamoh (Bordeaux, Loan)

*Juventus*
In: Cristiano Ronaldo (Real Madrid, 105 mil), Douglas Costa (Bayern, 36 mil), Joao Cancelo (Valencia, 36 mil), Leonardo Bonucci (AC Milan, 31.5 mil), Mattia Perin (Genoa, 12 mil), Andrea Favilli (Ascoli, 6.7 mil), Giangiacomo Magnani (Perugia, 4.5 mil), Stephy Mavididi (Arsenal, 1.8 mil), Emre Can (Liverpool, Free)
Out: Claudio Marchisio (Released), Mattia Caldara (Milan, 31.5 mil), Rolando Mandragora, Alberto Brignoli (Udinese, 18 mil), Tomas Rincon (Torino, 5.5 mil), Giangiacomo Magnani (Sassuolo, 4.5 mil), Andres Tello (Benevento, 2.5 mil), Nicola Leali (Perugia, 1.8 mil), Joel Untersee (Empoli, 450k), Stephan Lichtsteiner (Arsenal, Free), Kwadwo Asamoah (Inter, Free), Gigi Buffon (PSG, Free), Alberto Cerri (Cagliari, Loan), Emil Audero (Sampdoria, Loan), Gonzalo Higuain (Milan, Loan), Luca Marrone (Hellas Verona, Loan), Marko Pjaca (Fiorentina, Loan), Andrea Favilli (Genoa, Loan), Stefano Stuaro (Sporting CP, Loan)

*Napoli*
In: Fabian Ruiz (Real Betis, 27 mil), Simone Verdi (Bologna, 22.5 mil), Alex Meret (Udinese, 20 mil), Kevin Malcuit (Lille, 11 mil), Vinicius (Real SC, 3.5 mil), Orestis Karnezis (Udinese, 2 mil), Amin Younes (Ajax, Free), Amato Ciciretti (Benevento, Free), David Ospina (Arsenal, Loan)
Out: Hrvoje Milic (Released), Jorginho (Chelsea, 51 mil), Duvan Zapata (Sampdoria, 15 mil), Leonardo Pavolotti (Cagliari 9 mil), Jacopo Dezi (Parma, 1.8 mil), Pepe Reina (AC Milan, Free), Emanuele Giaccherini (Chievo, Free), Christian Maggio (Benevento, Free), Rafael (Sampdoria, Free), Luigi Sepe, Amato Ciciretti, Alberto Grassi, Roberto Inglese (Parma, Loan), Leandrinho (Atletico Mineiro, Loan), Zinedine Machach (Carpi, Loan), Roberto Insigne (Benevento, Loan), Lorenzo Tonelli (Sampdoria, Loan), Vinicius (Rio Ave, Loan)

*Roma*
In: Steven Nzonzi (Sevilla, 24 mil), Javier Pastore (PSG, 22 mil), Gregoire Defrel (Sassuolo, 13.5 mil), Justin Kluivert (Ajax, 13.5 mil), Patrik Schick (Sampdoria, 9 mil), Davide Santon (Inter, 8.5 mil), Robin Olsen (Copenhagen, 7.5 mil), William Banda (Lens, 5.4 mil), Ante Coric (Dinamo, 5.4 mil), Nicolo Zaniolo (Inter, 4 mil), Antonio Mirante (Bologna, 3.5 mil), Daniel Fuzato (Palmeiras, 450k), Ivan Marcano (Porto, Free), Bryan Cristante, (Atalanta, Loan)
Out: Bogdan Lobont (Retired), Alisson (Liverpool, 56 mil), Radja Nainggolan (Inter, 34 mil), Kevin Strootman (Marseille, 22.5 mil), Lukasz Skorupski (Bologna, 8 mil), Juan Iturbe (Tijuana, 4.5 mil), Marco Tumminello (Atalanta, 4.5 mil), Ervin Zukanovic (Genoa, 1 mil), Machin (Pescara, 1 mil), Norbert Gyömbér (Perugia, 500k), Arturo Calabresi (Bologna, 200k), Leandro Castan (Vasco, Free), Bruno Peres (Sao Paulo, Loan), Umar Sadiq (Rangers, Loan), Gerson (Fiorentina, Loan), Elio Capradossi (Spezia, Loan), Ezequiel Ponce (AEK Athens, Loan), Gregoire Defrel (Sampdoria, Loan), Daniele Verde (Valladolid, Loan), Maxime Gonalons (Sevilla, Loan)

*Lyon*
In: Moussa Dembele (Celtic, 20 mil), Tanguy Ndombélé (Amiens, 7 mil), Jason Denayer (Manchester City, 6 mil), Oumar Solet (Laval, 500k), Leo Dubois (Nantes, Free), Reo Griffiths (Tottenham, Free)
Out: Mariano Diaz (Real Madrid, 19.5 mil), Willem Geubbels (Monaco, 16 mil), Mouctar Diakhaby (Valencia, 13.5 mil), Myziane Maolida (Nice 9 mil), Sergi Darder (Espanyol, 7 mil), Jean-Phillippe Mateta (Mainz, 7 mil), Nicolas N'Koulou (Torino, 3 mil), Aldo Kalulu (Basel, 2 mil), Roman Del Castillo (Rennais, 1.8 mil), Timothe Cognat (Servette, Loan), Elisha Owusu (Sochaux, Loan)

*Monaco*
In: Aleksandar Golovin (CSKA Moscow, 27 mil), Benjamin Heinrichs (Bayer Leverkusen, 18 mil), Willem Geubbels (Lyon, 16 mil), Jean-Eudes Aholou (Strasbourg, 12.5 mil), Nacer Chadli (West Brom, 11 mil), Antonio Barreca (Torino, 10 mil), Pele (Rio Ave, 9 mil), Ronaël Pierre-Gabriel (St Etienne, 5.5 mil), Samuel Grandsir (Troyes, 2.7 mil), Jonathan Panzo (Chelsea, 2.5 mil)
Out: Elderson, Lacina Traore (Released), Kylian Mbappe (PSG, 130 mil),Thomas Lemar (Atletico, 58 mil), Fabinho (Liverpool, 40 mil), Terence Kongolo (Huddersfield, 18 mil), Rachid Ghezzal (Leicester, 12.5 mil), Soualiho Meïté (Torino, 9 mil), Adama Diakhaby (Huddersfield, 9 mil), Joao Moutinho (Wolves, 5 mil), Ruben Vinagre (Wolves, 2 mil), Pierre-Daniel Nguinda, Yoann Etienne, Kevin Appin, Adrian Bongiovanni (Cercle Brugge, Loan), Gil Dias (Nottingham Forest, Loan), Gabriel Boschilia (Nantes, Loan), Keita Balde (Inter, Loan), Jorge (Porto, Loan)

*PSG*
In: Kylian Mbappe (Monaco, 130 mil), Thilo Kehrer (Schalke, 33 mil), Juan Bernat (Bayern, 6.5 mil), Gigi Buffon (Juventus, Free), Eric Choupo-Moting (Stoke, Free)
Out: Thiago Motta (Retired), Goncalo Guedes (Valencia, 36 mil), Javier Pastore (Roma, 22 mil), Yuri (Bilbao, 21 mil), Odsonne Edouard (Celtic, 9.5 mil), Jonathan Ikone (Lille, 4.5 mil), Jean-Christophe Bahebeck (Utrecht, Undisc), Lorenzo Callegari (Genoa, Free), Hatem Ben Arfa (Rennes, Free), Claudio Gomes (Manchester City, Free), Grzegorz Krychowiak (Lokomotiv Moscow, Loan), Kevin Trapp (Frankfurt, Loan), Giovani Lo Celso (Betis, Loan)

*MAJOR TRANSFERS NOT INVOLVING THE TEAMS LISTED ABOVE*
Anthony Modeste (Koln -> Tianjin, 26 mil)
Paulinho (Vasco -> Bayer Leverkusen, 24 mil)
Samu Castillejo (Villarreal -> Milan, 22.5 mil)
Alassane Plea (Nice -> Gladbach, 20.5 mil)
William Carvalho (Sporting CP -> Real Betis, 18 mil)
Nikola Kalinic (Fiorentina -> AC Milan, 18 mil)
Gerard Moreno (Espanyol -> Villarreal, 18 mil)
Quincy Promes (Spartak -> Sevilla, 18 mil)
Duje Caleta-Car (Salzburg -> Marseille, 17 mil)
Karl Toko Ekambi (Angers -> Villarreal, 16.5 mil)
Joaquin Correa (Sevilla -> Lazio, 14.5 mil)
Nordi Mukiele (Montpellier -> Leipzig, 14.5 mil)
Ibrahim Amadou (Lille -> Sevilla, 13.5 mil)
Joao Carvalho (Benfica -> Nottingham Forest, 13.5 mil)
Joris Gnagnon (Stade Rennais -> Sevilla, 13.5 mil)
Matheus Cuhna (Sion -> Leipzig, 13.5 mil)
Diego Laxalt (Genoa -> Milan, 12.5 mil)
Marcelo Saracchi (River Plate -> Leipzig, 12 mil)
M'Baye Niang (AC Milan -> Torino, 10.8 mil)
Jordan Siebatcheu (Reims -> Rennes, 10.8 mil)
Mitchell Weiser (Hertha -> Bayer Leverkusen, 10.8 mil)
Gianluca Lapadula (AC Milan -> Genoa, 10 mil)
Jordan Amavi (Aston Villa -> Marseille, 9 mil)
Khouma Babacar (Fiorentina -> Sassuolo, 8.1 mil)
German Pezzella (Betis -> Fiorentina, 8.1 mil)
Riccardo Saponara (Empoli -> Fiorentina, 8.1 mil)
Hassane Bande (Mechelen-> Ajax, 7.5 mil)
Max Romero (Velez -> PSV, 7.2 mil)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Stickied

Let the fun and games begin :klopp6


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

I do love transfer season, especially when there are no expected major outgoings from the club.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Hope the scousers don't get Fekir. He's like D.Silva and Tevez rolled into one.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

.christopher. said:


> Hope the scousers don't get Fekir. He's like D.Silva and Tevez rolled into one.


I'm not too optimistic on that one if I'm honest unless a deal can be done quickly. But you never know and it'll be a very welcome signing to add great depth to our attackers.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Hoping for Fekir, Allison or Oblack and a new CB. I'd be over the moon with that, especially with Fabinho and Keita having already signed. We really need to make those signings happen if we want to contest for the title next season. Need depth and obviously players staying fit is key.

If Bale ends up at Spurs or United, that would be a huge signing. 

Chelsea definitely need to strengthen their squad. Whatever happened to Abramovich splashing the cash?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

We're linked to Griezmann, Eriksen and Thiago. Arthur may come in the summer as well.

Gomes, Marlon and Vidal to be sold.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol if we sign arnautovic

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Fekir was the player I wanted most this season. :hoganutd

Fabinho was the player I wanted most last season. :hoganutd

City gonna sign Jorginho for £40m. :hoganutd

United gonna sign Arnautovic for £50m. :hoganutd

At least Fred looks decent.

























:hoganutd


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

I've realised that all this Fabinho, Fred, Jorginho shit is inconsequential since I've never actually watched any of them play more than 3 times. Best to just wait and see.

I will probably stop watching United if they sign Arnautovic though


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

A much needed right back already in, in Pereira.

Hopefully Dragovic signs permanently but right now I can't see it happening, Jonny Evans looks to be signing on the cheap though. Mahrez probably off by the end of the week, a lot of randomers linked as his replacement, personally I'd like to see us go for Mohamed Elyounoussi. Wouldn't be surprised if we go for James Maddison of Norwich.

Probably five more signings needed for Leicester, hard to predict how we'll get on next season though, the table from 7th to 20th could be anything.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Leicester have been linked fairly heavily with Marlon for 20 million. Not sure how he got on at Nice but he looked a composed young centre back last season when Barca gave him gametime. Personally I'd keep him as a bench option and bin off TV3 instead due to his injury record.

Looks like Barca are getting Lenglet and then Arthur in December. Griezmann also looks likely, he's phenomenal but i'd rather one of Thiago/Eriksen/Pjanic as the marquee buy.

Munir, Vidal, Gomes, Rafinha, Deulofeu, Marlon and possibly Alcacer look the likely departures.

Edit: Cillessen linked with Liverpool as well. Seems like a no brainer for them, he's top class and would cost half what Allisson would.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't mind Arnautovic but 50 million for him is mental. Also would be the most unnecessary signing. Defenders and a right sided attacker/second wingback for big games ( :jose ) please.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

£75m Citeh are paying for Mahrez, most expensive bench warmer in history.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

"Martin Dubravka has completed his permanent move to Newcastle United, signing a four-year deal which will keep him in the North East until 2022."


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Two fantastic signings in already and it's not even June yet :lmao doesn't look like Klopp is fucking about this season, all we need is a goalkeeper and a quality centre back and i will be delighted with our business. If we can also get rid of some of the dead wood (Ings, Moreno, Klavan, Mignolet) and bring in a back up striker I will be thrilled and there's still plenty of time to get the business done.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Man U are going full blown Liverpool with that Arnautovic rumour. He's a good player but Christ


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Brock said:


> "Martin Dubravka has completed his permanent move to Newcastle United, signing a four-year deal which will keep him in the North East until 2022."


:rafa

I'm delighted getting Dubravka on a permanent deal, done reasonably well during his initial loan spell from Sparta. Wouldn't mind Kenedy coming back on another loan deal and we still need a goalscorer.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Don't want Arnautovic. He can stay at West Ham.

Jose was at the Austria/Russia game apparently. Someone posted this of him at the game on Instagram


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Arnautovic isn't bad but not worth 50m, lord almighty. do not want

Diogo Dalot aswell? surely we can get a better RB :hmm:


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

BBC now reporting the Mahrez and Jorginho moves. Mahrez around 60m and Jorginho around 42m :surprise: Great fee for Jorginho, did he have a release clause or something?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002138793871380480
Leicester trying to put that 60m to use.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Arsenal probably should have gone for Kondogbia tbh.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Jaxx said:


> BBC now reporting the Mahrez and Jorginho moves. Mahrez around 60m and Jorginho around 42m :surprise: *Great fee for Jorginho, did he have a release clause or something?*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002138793871380480
> Leicester trying to put that 60m to use.


Yeah. He's got a release fee clause I keep reading of like 40m.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> BBC now reporting the Mahrez and Jorginho moves. Mahrez around 60m and Jorginho around 42m :surprise: Great fee for Jorginho, did he have a release clause or something?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002138793871380480
> Leicester trying to put that 60m to use.


If we get Grealish I'd cancel my season ticket.

Think we'll get Maddison from Norwich instead, we're favourites to sign him.

We need two creative players to replace Mahrez though, Maddison will do along with a winger.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Grealish would be a good signing so long as he wasn’t the sol Mahrez replacement. He’s be outstanding for depth.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Don Balon :bosque

The stuff they come up with.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Arsenal possibly signing fellaini :lmao

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't care where he goes, as long as he finally leaves.

Fred's had a medical apparently too this am @ Carrington.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

50-60 million on a player who's fifth/sixth in the Brazilian CM queue behind the likes of Casemiro, Paulinho and Renato Augusto (who are all bang average) :done


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

au

aulinho


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Wolves sign Afobe permantly last week, now it's being reported that Stoke could sign him from Wolves. Granted, Wolves could make a £2m quick profit if it's true, but what a weird deal.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Fabinho isn't even in the Brazil squad and he looked a top player a couple of seasons ago and I assume he still is. I wouldn't take Fred's squad standing as a talent evaluation, especially as most of us (all of us?) haven't seen him play.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Brazil also always start very experienced players in central midfield. They only start young talent in the full back and forward positions.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Stephan Lichsteiner to Arsenal done. 

Cover for Bellerin. One problem sorted at a time.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004349487584890881
That his name is Diogo and not Diego is going to annoy the fucking shit out of me I know it.












> (Auto-translated from German site Kicker.de)
> 
> *Manchester United win "best full-back in Europe"*
> 
> ...


There you have it, Mourinho holds great chunk on his countrymen.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I look forward to Diogo becoming the biggest club in the world.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Best “full back” in the world at RB and a centre half pairing of “top 3 cb in Europe” and “the new Vidic”. Young/Shaw/Rose has big shoes to fill.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Can't wait for us to activate Shaqiris release clause of £13,000,000.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I saw us being linked with a move for him again, too.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I heard that Klopp doesn't hold great chunk on Swiss people.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh, I'm preparing for it.

Linked with de Ligt, Ndombele and Pulisic.

End up with Lascelles, Sanson and Shaqiri.

Awesome.

I was just thinking to myself how Arsenal's signings and targets are prime West Ham.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Anyone know why we seem to be plumping for Ramadan Sobhi? Sure, he's quick and he works hard but if we wanted wingers who can't put away chances, we can just renew the contracts of the ones we have.

I really hope we have more in the bag than a cheap Salah impersonation and Leicester's third choice goalkeeper.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Liverpool being linked with Moses Simon.

Read he'd cost 10 million from Gent. Has 1 year left on his contract.

http://www.skysports.com/football/n...ward-who-is-reportedly-wanted-by-jurgen-klopp


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> *Moses Daddy-Ajala Simon* (born 12 July 1995) is a Nigerian footballer who plays as a forward for Belgian Pro League club KAA Gent and the Nigeria national team


yes plz


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Liverpool and Lyon agree a deal for Nabil Fekir wens3

Sold Coutinho and bought a whole new midfield of Keita/Fabinho/Fekir wens3


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Fekir scored the same as Florian Thauvin and Memphis Depay this season. I was expecting better stats before i saw the rest of the Ligue 1 scorers & assist list.. Still an improvement on Wijnaldum/Hendo/Ox all day. 

Cant wait to see Kieta out of the 3 though.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Harry Kane has signed a new 6 year deal.

:banderas


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

It won't make a difference to Real whether his contract expires in 2022 or 2024 :mj


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Vader said:


> I look forward to Diogo becoming the biggest club in the world.


i for one welcome our new dalot overlord


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome Fekir :klopp6

Two fantastic signings before the WC even starts.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Glad Madrid have called Ronaldo's bluff. His antics have gotten embarassing.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I’m sure I’m late to the party with this, and I’m equally sure I echo the sentiments of every single person here, but I vastly preferred it when Liverpool were an absolute shambles at the fitba transfers and buying bike seat sniffers like Charlie Adam and Rickie Lambert. This new Liverpool have ripped the arse out it. 

Lots of #rumblings that we're serious about going after Lucas Torreira. I don’t believe it because we are who we are but I’d be all in on this if somehow we were as good at the transfers as Liverpool. Which is a statement I’d never have even considered making in a non-ironic sense three years ago. 

(being serious though, I’d helicopter several police officers for Lucas Torreira)


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rugrat said:


> It won't make a difference to Real whether his contract expires in 2022 or 2024 :mj


Meh. Just means they've got to spend more. 

6 year deal worth £90,000,000

Fucking hell.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Don't see Kane leaving Spurs unless they turn very shit in the near future (which I cannot see happening).


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Joel said:


> Don't see Kane leaving Spurs unless they turn very shit in the near future (which I cannot see happening).


Always said if we treat him right, he'll do the same. 

Him now being on 200k+ a week plus bonuses is treating him right. Pochettino signed a new deal. Eriksen and Dele next. New stadium coming up. 

And to think. We are favourites to sign Jack Grealish. 

:troll


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Harry Kane has signed a new 6 year deal.
> 
> :banderas












Now to get Eriksen locked down on a better deal, Poch and Kane resigning is real big statement from the club and hopefully may convince a few players to fall in line too and maybe just maybe attract a big player or 2 in the process.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Fekir deal could be off due to a dodgy knee.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Not sure why so many Arsenal fans on Twitter and such are bitching about Lichtsteiner. He's free and he's better than Bellerin.

Madrid don't need Ronaldo any more, he's 33 and he's useless without service. He'll still win the Ballon D'or this year, but there's an ENORMOUS difference between him now and under Ancelotti.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Jaxx said:


> Fekir deal could be off due to a dodgy knee.


All sorts of stuff coming out regarding Fekir. Most are saying he's passed a medical and even done some media shots. The hold up could be over the fee, but whatever it is, I hope it's sorted quickly.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Brock said:


> All sorts of stuff coming out regarding Fekir. Most are saying he's passed a medical and even done some media shots. The hold up could be over the fee, but whatever it is, I hope it's sorted quickly.


Broken down now apparently 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Goro Majima said:


> Broken down now apparently
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Really?

:klopp

Fuck sake. Why? His medical which he apparently passed or is it Alaus wanted more money or wanting to wait until the end of the month to try and do a deal.

Whatever the reason tho; Fuck sake. It was all going so well.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Fekir move is officially off :klopp2

Barca linked with De Jong :banderas


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Just read the news :MAD

Fucking Lyon.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I read earlier Liverpool were being linked with Mario Götze at Dortmund.

Now that the Fekir deal is off, Klopp may go for him.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Brock said:


> Just read the news :MAD
> 
> Fucking Lyon.


I still think we'll get him. Apparently we wanted a discount after finding something in his knee and Lyon weren't budging. Won't happen before the World Cup though.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Rugrat said:


> Not sure why so many Arsenal fans on Twitter and such are bitching about Lichtsteiner. He's free and he's better than Bellerin.


It like they forgotten the situation they are in despite complaining about it for the better part of a decade. Robbie from ArsenalFanTV reckons they should be splurging money right now and is so impatient.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Jaxx said:


> I still think we'll get him. Apparently we wanted a discount after finding something in his knee and Lyon weren't budging. Won't happen before the World Cup though.


Didn't they try that tactic with Eriksen before we swooped in and nabbed him. :HA


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Fekir deal will probably still go through eventually


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Shame about the Fekir deal. Hope there's still some hope of signing him after the World Cup. 

Would be happy with Shaqiri for depth.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005928755473321985
:lenny2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Hopefully the Fekir deal picks back up again after the World Cup. Looks like we could be making a move for Shaqir too. If we can negotiate a cheap price I'll be happy enough with him too.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

CGS said:


> Hopefully the Fekir deal picks back up again after the World Cup. Looks like we could be making a move for Shaqir too. If we can negotiate a cheap price I'll be happy enough with him too.


Yea, I'm not sure if the Fekir deal is dead yet, but I'd imagine it may be more difficult to get it done after the WC. Plus, we apparently tried to change the price after his medical (if that's true, or we just pulled out full stop because of it). I guess it depends on if any of that changes and if Lyon will still deal with us.

Id still love him here and it's a blow what's happened to the deal. Thought it was all done but I guess we wanted to be 100% sure before we fully committed on the transfer.

I'm pessemistic on us now signing him but you never know.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005770692770631680
:dance2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Goro Majima said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005928755473321985
> :lenny2


:mark:


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Still want a CB & a winger but can't complain too much so far


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Having Nainggolan at Inter would be great, but I'd rather we concentrate on getting Rafinha and Cancelo first. Unless Spalletti is absolutely sure we'll keep them.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Sporting are fucked


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006272944488833024


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

If Napoli can get Carvalho and hand over Jorginho that'd be great


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Have any of you Liverpool wallies even watched Lyon play five minutes of a game? Why the fuck do you give such a shit about another Ligue Un nobody who will be lucky to get five minutes at the World Cup? Prem ledge Oliver Giroud is also in the French squad so are you also going to shit tears out your arse when he doesn't sign for Liverpool as well?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Justin Kluivert has signed for Roma.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Arsenal being linked with Lucas Torreira at Sampdoria.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

huddersfield sign sobhi from stoke

Real Madrid announce Spain manager Julen Lopetegui will be their new head coach after the World Cup


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Liverpool fans seem pretty optimistic about getting Fekir considering they pulled out of the deal due to worries about his knee, nothing to do with Lyon. Seems dead to me, what's the point in pulling out of a deal and then going back in for him?

Further to heavy rumours over the past few weeks, Lemar to Atletico has just been confirmed as well, so wonder who their next choice is.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Yea, the fact that we seemingly pulled out of the deal due to medical concerns leads me to believe we've now ditched that deal and decided to move on. We'll see but I think it's finished now.

Shaquiri could be on the cards, although not as an alternative to Fekir, as we were looking to get both. Draxler, Brandt, Lanzini (altho that's now dead too due to his injury), Asensio and Pulisic have all been linked today.

Of course it's anyone's guess atm but I hope whoever we get is of that quality, in regards of that position.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Atletico have come to an agreement with Monaco to sign Thomas Lemar.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

These Torreira links are apparently legit and it might actually happen. I figured it was all Sampdoria via Italian media trying to speed things up with Napoli, but no, it seems Gazidis has actually put in some decent work! Hot damn!

Apparently we’re also in for Leno. We absolutely need a keeper, but this is not the one I’d have been after. He might not be as much of a calamity as 53 year old Cech, but he really isn’t that good. 

The lord giveth and the lord taketh away.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Martial's agent confirms he wants to leave:dance

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Martial to PSG. Neymar to Real. Bale to Utd


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

We need a LB so id try to put together a package, including martial, for Alaba :lenny.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

This has pretty clearly been brewing ever since Mourinho turned up, signed a 35 year old striker for one season, shafted Martial out to the wing, and gave his shirt number away, as much as United fans dismissed all this at the time. This news doesn't surprise me at all - Martial is a big talent and I expect he'll be in high demand if he does want to go.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

He's been shite under Jose so for his own benefit it's for the best. He'll probably do well under a new boss but he's a bit too overrated to be overly arsed.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

I don't think Martial is overrated tbh. He smashed all expectations in his first season, he just doesn't fit the Mourinho style. He's definitely better than Rashford and Lingard.

I think he's a very good player and if he goes to Spurs as expected he will do some damage.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Martial, please come to Arsenal :mj2


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

we don't need martial. We have old men on the wings :goku


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

:hoganutd

The less I say the better

Wish him the best (away from the Premier League)

Edit although


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007199621440040960


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Martial has shown nothing for two years besides lazy performances. He's got talent but he needs to play often and he will never do that under Jose.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I actually do think there’s a bit of romanticising with Martial at times, but under just about any other manager where he’ll be afforded opportunities he probably does bits on a regular basis. The revisionism that Alexis is finished is a wee bit overblown, but he’s still a player who can be and has been difficult to fit into a system, at an age where he’s on the physical decline after being ridiculously active for a number of years now, and on massive wages to the point where you struggle not to play him. I don’t think you can call that signing a total bust yet (though personally I hope he continues to only get worse and eventually murder Mourinho out of frustration, for obvious reasons), but it’s stalled Martial’s progress big time.

If United do sell him, for a young, hugely talented winger with his skill set in this ludicrous market, they’ll probably get £65 milly easy. I think they’d be mental to do it, but like it’s been mentioned he’s only stagnating under Jose and all of this probably makes Mourinho dig his heels in even further.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Why does Griezmann think he is LeBron James?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Barcelona board made to look like absolute clowns yet again :lmao

The Griezmann documentary was actually really well put together, he's come across a bit of a cunt for dragging it along like this, but would've looked a monumental cunt if he had dragged along the Atletico fans like this and then left.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Joel said:


> Why does Griezmann think he is LeBron James?


The Decision 2.0! 

All it missed was “I’m taking my talents to...” Or “keeping my talents in,” as it were. 

Wee fanny. Quite glad he’s staying at Atletico, though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Did you watch it? I followed it on Marca's twitter. 

Being a basketball fan, he would have known there was no way he could have done all of this and then left, as LeBron got slaughtered for it. 

Will be funny if Atleti boo him again though.

Oh and as I said before, Barca do not need Griezmann. Yes, I understand if he w as available it is hard to turn him down, but it's their central midfield that needs work done. Well not really work, but they need that one key player there in the Xavi mould. I think Coutinho deeper, but with the licence to get forward can work and of course Busquets is still there.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> Did you watch it? I followed it on Marca's twitter.
> 
> Being a basketball fan, he would have known there was no way he could have done all of this and then left, as LeBron got slaughtered for it.
> 
> Will be funny if Atleti boo him again though.


I watched it while following the AS twitter feed. Didn't understand most of it though as it was all in French :lol

This is another colossal fuck up from Bartomeu, possibly even more than Neymar because this went on for 6 months, the Barca players had obviously been told it was done and dusted judging by what some of them have been saying over the past few weeks. They reserved his shirt number when Coutinho joined. They got in trouble with Fifa for negotiations with his agent. They met with his sister and took her house hunting.

Time for me to convince myself they'll use the money instead to address the actual issue with the team (midfield) which would be the silver lining here.

Edit: Coutinho has been awful in deep midfield. On the wide left he's been Barca's second best player.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

barca move is off because he heard martial was leaving united :evil


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I say give Coutinho time there and he will grow. I believe he has the qualities to be successful there and did look brilliant for Liverpool there before he left. I also think he'll be playing there for Brazil this summer.

This is quite a big win for Atleti though. You think back to last summer and it kinda felt like things could have unravelled. Simeone being linked a lot of places, Griezmann to United looking on, squad getting a lot older and no entirely better and the transfer ban. But it's possible the transfer ban helped them as Griezmann stayed with that playing a big part. I'm guessing the squad grew closer together for it. They got the new stadium. Simeone is fully committed. They got back Costa who will be the real Diego Costa next season I'm sure of it. They've signed Lemar. Koke and Saul are getting better and better and locked up in long contracts. One of the est goalkeepers in the world. Griezmann is staying even longer... It must be great to be an Atleti fan right now. A few more quality signings and they can challenge for that league properly again and who knows what in the Champions League.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Joel said:


> Did you watch it? I followed it on Marca's twitter.
> 
> Being a basketball fan, he would have known there was no way he could have done all of this and then left, as LeBron got slaughtered for it.


I watched bits of it, but I only really paid attention at the end. My favourite part was him even cribbing LeBron's Decision shirt. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007341942680801280
I'd be surprised if Simeone doesn't castrate him for this foolishness. 



Seb said:


> This is another colossal fuck up from Bartomeu, possibly even more than Neymar because this went on for 6 months, the Barca players had obviously been told it was done and dusted judging by what some of them have been saying over the past few weeks. They reserved his shirt number when Coutinho joined. They got in trouble with Fifa for negotiations with his agent. They met with his sister and took her house hunting.


Pique and Umtiti were having a real gas about it on the old twitter, so yeah, I'm assuming they figured he was Barca bound. Apparently the company Griezmann used for the thing is owned by Pique as well.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

GOD OF CUNT said:


> Pique and Umtiti were having a real gas about it on the old twitter, so yeah, I'm assuming they figured he was Barca bound. Apparently the company Griezmann used for the thing is owned by Pique as well.


Pique's tweet after:

_And remember one thing. There will be people who will criticize you, because everything new can generate rejection. But the most important reflection that leaves the #LaDecisión is that sometimes, not everything you sell is true. Good night._

Pretty much calling a subtle way of calling the board liars.

They've been humiliated for a second straight summer, regardless of whether or not they sign someone the team needs a lot more (i.e. Thiago). Otherwise looking at how things have panned out for the big three teams so far this summer, La Liga next season is going to be Atletico vs Messi.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Antoine Griezmann is a massive twat.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fortnite nonce


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks like Red Star have secured the signing of midfielder Reda Kaddouri. He should provide the manager with an extra player to choose from.

I know what you're thinking, who does he think will win the World Cup? He thinks Brazil will win the World Cup.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007676862900965376


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Tottenham have apparently agreed a deal with Boca Juniors for Colombian midfielder Wilmer Barrios. Never even heard of the guy and never even seen him play. I can only really go off YouTube clips and he looks relatively good.

Luckily, he's in the Colombia squad for the World Cup so I look forward to seeing what he can do if he's getting games.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Au revoir monsieur Wilshere


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Tbf it’s best for all parties, that. I’m a bit gutted it never worked out for him after how promising it started, but injuries scuppered a lot of his progress and he just never kicked on like expected (or hoped, maybe). 

It’s easy for me to sit and say, “he should move abroad; Italy would be perfect for him” or whatever, but he’s a London boy with three young kids. So it’s probably Palace. 

Apparently Emery’s after Banega now. I’ve loved Banega forever (shout out to my FM 2007 youts) and would be totally fine with this, but the age profile isn’t ideal and if he’s a replacement for Aaron James Ramsey then I demand Arsene be reinstated immediately.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Leicester have signed themselves an absolute gem in James Maddison. Technically fantastic, a good passer, agile, great in possession under pressure facing the opposition goal or his own and dangerous on set pieces. Carried a dross Norwich side all season and was several levels better than anybody else in the team. He suits the way Puel wants to play too. Hopefully he does well enough to get in the England squad by the end of the season.

Good night sweet prince. I shall miss you.

:hoganinbred

Unlike Murphy, who we mugged Warnock off for to the tune of ~£11M

:banderas


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Andre said:


> Leicester have signed themselves an absolute gem in James Maddison. Technically fantastic, a good passer, agile, great in possession under pressure facing the opposition goal or his own and dangerous on set pieces. Carried a dross Norwich side all season and was several levels better than anybody else in the team. He suits the way Puel wants to play too. Hopefully he does well enough to get in the England squad by the end of the season.
> 
> Good night sweet prince. I shall miss you


Another raving report from a Norwich fan, good to hear.

We've been crying out for a number 10 for a good while, playing Iheanacho or Okazaki behind Vardy can be decent at times but apart from Mahrez we have no creation from midfield, with Mahrez likely to leave I'm glad we've got Maddison in now, Maddison along with a top replacement for Mahrez really improves us in the midfield area.

Hope Maddison does the business for us, can't see him playing every week as Iheanacho will likely play behind Vardy sometimes and Maddison isn't really that effective on the wing from what I've read from a few Norwich fans.

We've got some decent young players and he already knows Chilwell and Gray from his time with the England Under 21's so he'll fit right in.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> Another raving report from a Norwich fan, good to hear.
> 
> We've been crying out for a number 10 for a good while, playing Iheanacho or Okazaki behind Vardy can be decent at times but apart from Mahrez we have no creation from midfield, with Mahrez likely to leave I'm glad we've got Maddison in now, Maddison along with a top replacement for Mahrez really improves us in the midfield area.
> 
> ...


Oh he's a natural number 10 all day long. He's not bad on the wing because he's a great dribbler and can put a good cross in, but he's not particularly fast and his defensive work isn't good. You want him in the middle of the pitch, running games and driving through teams, not stuck on the fringes of the game. Then again, Mahrez would start on the wing and drive inside at times for Leicester during the premier league winning season, so it really depends on the system. By comparison, Farke was quite rigid tactically last season when it came to positioning and off the ball movement, wanting players to stay in certain areas to keep the team's shape. 

I might go to the King Power next season to watch him play a couple of times. It's only down the road from me and he's worth the price of a ticket.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Andre said:


> Oh he's a natural number 10 all day long. He's not bad on the wing because he's a great dribbler and can put a good cross in, but he's not particularly fast and his defensive work isn't good. You want him in the middle of the pitch, running games and driving through teams, not stuck on the fringes of the game. Then again, Mahrez would start on the wing and drive inside at times for Leicester during the premier league winning season, so it really depends on the system. By comparison, Farke was quite rigid tactically last season when it came to positioning and off the ball movement, wanting players to stay in certain areas to keep the team's shape.
> 
> I might go to the King Power next season to watch him play a couple of times. It's only down the road from me and he's worth the price of a ticket.


Hopefully we see him in his natural position then in what will be a 4-2-3-1 formation I suspect. We'll have a replacement for Mahrez at some point so whoever that is will start on the right or left, Albrighton or Diabate on the other wing with Maddison in the middle, that would make a lot of Leicester fans very happy.

What's he like in terms of taking on players and picking out a through ball? Since about January we went downhill rapidly with nobody being able to carve teams open, as they were too defensively solid.

If you do go give it a while, our home form towards the end of last season was dreadful, carry that on into next season Puel will get the boot by October.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

GOD OF CUNT said:


> It’s easy for me to sit and say, “he should move abroad; Italy would be perfect for him” or whatever, but he’s a London boy with three young kids. So it’s probably Palace.


I’d quite like to see him under Pellegrini at West Ham - he’s a good manager, who has a great record with number tens. The next Riquelme/Isco?

James Maddison is a knob tbh


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Rugrat said:


> I’d quite like to see him under Pellegrini at West Ham - he’s a good manager, who has a great record with number tens. The next Riquelme/Isco?


The problem is, I don’t really think he’s a number 10. In fact, the bigger problem is that he’s now almost a decade into his career and nobody’s quite sure what his best position actually is. He played as a sort of hybrid #10 at times last season and it really didn’t work too well (though our system was often a shambles and it was hard to discern what was actually going on). During his best spell last season he tended to play deeper, but that becomes problematic in a side that are likely to have less of the ball as he’s not particularly good in the tackle. His mobility isn’t what it was when he was a teenager, either (he’s since bulked up his lower body a fair bit, though in my experience that can be something meaningful or absolutely nothing at all). His ball retention doesn’t even seem to be a clear and obvious strength anymore and that was always one of his main attributes. Way too often he’d overrun it and lose possession or try to win it back with a ropey challenge that was about as likely to end up hurting himself as it was retaining the fitba.

FWIW I'd like to see Pellegrini (or whoever it may be) get something out of him as well. I’d love for him to succeed wherever he goes and hopefully it leads to some injury-free stability for him.


----------



## BusDriver (Jun 20, 2018)

Huh?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

According to reports, Inter has signed Radja Nainggolan. €24M + Santon & Zaniolo.

http://sempreinter.com/2018/06/20/breaking-inter-sign-nainggolan-for-24m-santon-zaniolo/

Always sad to see our youth go to other clubs, Zaniolo was one of the best players in Inter's league-winning Primavera side this season.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Fred confirmed to United, 5y contract


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009783069476376577


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> Hopefully we see him in his natural position then in what will be a 4-2-3-1 formation I suspect. We'll have a replacement for Mahrez at some point so whoever that is will start on the right or left, Albrighton or Diabate on the other wing with Maddison in the middle, that would make a lot of Leicester fans very happy.
> 
> What's he like in terms of taking on players and picking out a through ball? Since about January we went downhill rapidly with nobody being able to carve teams open, as they were too defensively solid.
> 
> If you do go give it a while, our home form towards the end of last season was dreadful, carry that on into next season Puel will get the boot by October.


He would be fine in the middle of the three behind Vardy in a 4-2-3-1. 

As I mentioned before he's a great dribbler at championship level. Seeing him turn on a six pence under pressure, then beating 2/3 players in central midfield while driving forwards with the ball, before being hacked down outside the opposition area, happened regularly last season. Obviously it's at a lower level against less fit players with worse tackling technique in far less organised presses, but he can beat players one vs one with no real problem.

There was a stat which showed Maddison having created the most chances in the championship last season, although a lot of them were from corners and crosses. He's good at playing through balls, but it was difficult for him last season as the team lacked pace up top, while Oliviera isn't a natural number 9, so had the tendency to come deep for the ball rather than making well timed runs towards or into the box. Plus we tended to play against a lot of teams that parked the bus, or sat deep and counter attacked, while we dominated possession in slow build up play as a consequence of a lack of pace in the team, which is problematic when there's sod all movement in the opposition box. Beyond that our quality in forward positions was poor. Only Murphy was really good as an out ball, but unfortunately he was incredibly wasteful for us. If a good quick runner with end product is available then you should be fine, which with Vardy in your team bodes well.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Juve sign Emre Can 4y deal


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Nainggolan is having his Inter medical tomorrow :mark: - Davide Santon & Nicolo Zaniolo will be apparently having theirs tomorrow at Roma.

Plus apparently Javier Pastore is flying into Rome tomorrow evening. He's apparently having a medical Tuesday and possibly completing a €20m move plus €4m in bonuses from PSG to Roma.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an Everton fan I am finding the period up until august 9th deadline day troubling .

I am worried by the lack of activity in the transfer market .

Ramiro Funes Mori has joined Villarreal last week leaving Everton with ageing centre backs , the experience is nice but the agility and speed is another thing .

Also the team has too many Number 10’s so some of them have to go.

The team also need another winger as Yannick Bolasie is injury prone .

Then also have too many holding central midfielders or Box to box midfielders to fit the team and people would have to leave the team.

The team need a striker to score goals Tosum is ok but Everton need a more prolific person up front to score goals as last season looking lukaku left a big whole in the front line.

Lastly a good World Cup dosent’t make a good footballer , you have too look at past season to what they have done over the years.

A having a good World Cup is like Hogan Hulking up or non league team beating premier league team in the FA Cup those player had a good cup run dosen’t mean they can play week in week out in premier league .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Roma are doing some decent business overall, Nainggolan is hard to replace but they're beefing up their squad and Pastore is more than capable of providing some creativity in front of Strootman and Pellegrini

meanwhile we've just signed Fred so far :jose


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

WE FELLAINI AGAIN

:lmao


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'll repost basically what I said in the cbox.

Fellaini is pretty much a terrible player for most other clubs, certainly top 6 clubs in top leagues, but he is the perfect sub for Jose's plan B. His plan A is usually shite so he'll be useful for Jose. I'd rather it wasn't the case, I've made my opinions on Jose known numerous times and I'm not going to another United game as long as he's here, but from his perspective Fellaini is a useful sub. It's not worth getting too wound up about as nothing is changing with Mourinho in charge.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011927189078577152
Naby Keita has arrived wens3


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Is the Liverpool No.8 jersey the one that Steven Gerrard slipped in to hand Chelsea the title and completely fuck Liverpool's best chance of winning the league since 1990?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

We're in for Lee Grant :banderas


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

FUN! said:


> Is the Liverpool No.8 jersey the one that Steven Gerrard slipped in to hand Chelsea the title and completely fuck Liverpool's best chance of winning the league since 1990?


No it's the one in which he scored to begin the comeback against AC Milan in the 2005 CL final which means now we have a better chance of winning the CL final when we reach it again next season


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ki Sung-yueng - Swansea to Newcastle on a free transfer.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

3 new signings all ready and all defensive players. Not rocket science is it. First time in many years i will be optimistic going into the new season


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

According to big dunc we've agreed terms with Alex sandro :dance

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Goro Majima said:


> According to big dunc we've agreed terms with Alex sandro :dance
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


according to my mum's second cousins uncle's best friend's father, we haven't :lol

rumours are rumours until they're officially announced, calm down son


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The other day Real Madrid had to deny that a deal had been agreed with Neymar. 

Now, Real have had to deny a deal has been agreed with PSG for Mbappe :lmao


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

If Alex Sandro is true :done

Will have to wait & see

Sky sports saying Chelsea rejected 50 mil from Barca for Willian :lol

This Ronaldo Juve stuff :lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

So are these Ronaldo to Juventus rumours legit or not?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Marca have said he's apparently looking for a home in Turin.

But I don't see him leaving Real.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

> Sky Sports News understands Juventus have made an offer worth in the region of £88m for Cristiano Ronaldo.
> 
> We believe Real Madrid are yet to accept or reject this proposal and at this stage the feeling is any outcome is possible.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014475381943033856
:lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> Juve bid for Ronaldo.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Moving to Turin over Rome and Milan tho :bosque 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Goro Majima said:


> Moving to Turin over Rome and Milan tho :bosque


Gonna need your top ten Italian cities now please? :lenny2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gonna need a new club if we blow money on Higuain. I am open to hearing pitches from you guys :lenny2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Joel said:


> Gonna need a new club if we blow money on Higuain. I am open to hearing pitches from you guys :lenny2


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Phil Brooks - Mixed Martial Artist said:


> Gonna need your top ten Italian cities now please? :lenny2


I've only been to 4 :mj2

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Goro Majima said:


> I've only been to 4 :mj2


That's two more than me :jose

And when I visited Rome the pope had just died so everyone was all sad and miserable :jose


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

So yeah this is happening apparently.

Gonna make fascinating viewing. Most high profile move to Italy since his namesake I’d imagine.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Higuaín is Juve’s biggest earner on £130K, Ronaldo earns £365K. I am sceptical.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Bret “Hitman” Hart said:


> Higuaín is Juve’s biggest earner on £130K, Ronaldo earns £365K. I am sceptical.


Ronaldo is one of the few you can justify destroying a wage structure for. He’s a greatest ever candidate and the most popular footballer on the planet. This will draw a lot of eyes towards Juve and a lot of commercial opportunities. There was talk already of a deal being made with Fiat to pay his wages albeit that could be pure BS.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Ronaldo is touted at £88m and wages will be more than £365K to leave. With that money commercial value/shirt sales must come into it, as they’ll really only have him at a top level for a couple of seasons. If not for sales and whatnot and they don’t win the CL, it will be a huge waste before he fucks off to Yankeeland.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Easy to say now, but they probably should’ve done this last season and went for Mbappe then. Assuming it’s one of Mbappe or Neymar who’s going to be the replacement, anyway (of course Neymar wouldn’t have gone directly from Barca to Real). Not sure they win that Champions League without Ronaldo last season though, so I suppose they can’t complain too bad. 

I’m still sort of skeptical this all actually happens.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

CR7 to stay and suddenly sign a new contract enaldo3


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Why aren't Real Madrid in any rush to show Karim Benzema the door?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Phil Brooks - Mixed Martial Artist said:


> Why aren't Real Madrid in any rush to show Karim Benzema the door?


Probably gotten his hands on some more videotapes and is blackmailing everybody again. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

:bosque 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015736123061129216


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Look, brothers. I would go to war for Ignacio Monreal Eraso. He’s an absolute gem and still gets weirdly underrated. But he’s 32 and if Sociedad are actually willing to pay anything close to €30 million then it would be my honour and privelage to fly him there myself.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Barca signed Arthur from Gremio for £35m. 6 year contract, release fee set at £355m.

Also, SSN saying Real and Juve close to agreeing a deal for Ronaldo.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Way past his prime Ronaldo signing for Juventus and failing to win anything would be my perfect season. As if I needed another reason to hate Juve.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SSN just posted this:



> Juventus and Real Madrid agree a deal worth in the region of £105m for Cristiano Ronaldo.
> 
> We understand the official announcement could be made as early as this afternoon.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Forget that horse shit, Arsenal just confirmed the signing of Lucas Torreira. 

Praise be, brothers and sisters. Praise be.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Mahrez is finally a Man City player.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> SSN just posted this:


What a time to be alive. Ronaldo & Lebron shaking up the sports world :woo:woo:woo



GOD OF CUNT said:


> Forget that horse shit, Arsenal just confirmed the signing of Lucas Torreira.
> 
> Praise be, brothers and sisters. Praise be.


Arsenal lowkey running away with this window









In all seriousness I love how Unai Emery is fixing all our defensive woes. I am starting to get cautiously optimistic about next season :mark:



Even Flow said:


> Mahrez is finally a Man City player.


:fuckthis


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Phil Brooks - Mixed Martial Artist said:


> Arsenal lowkey running away with this window
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that they’ve clearly identified the areas that need to be strengthened and the speed with which they’ve addressed them. I’m not so hot on the players they’ve actually recruited, though. Sokraris was nearly as bad as Mustafi last season and if those two are the starting centre back partnership I might as well just phone myself an ambulance right now. Lichtsteiner was not good for Juve last season and looked washed, but he was fine for Switzerland in the World Cup there and could be a decent enough back up with CHAMPIONSHIP PEDIGREE/WINNER’S MENTALITY. Also a crackpot which is very good. Leno is better than all of the other keepers we have, but that isn’t a high bar and there are probably at least eight keepers in the Bundesliga who are better than him. So all of it’ll need some really good coaching.

Torreira is a wonderful signing, though. Addresses a need that we’ve had for years and the perfect age profile. I’ve never seen this Matteo Guendouzi kid we signed today, but he has sensational hair and I’m all for us taking a punt on young prospects. I get that there has to be a balance between recruiting young along with players who are already established/veterans, particularly for this coming season as getting back into the Champions League should realistically be the top priority. We need to maximise what’s left of Aubameyang/Ozil/Mkhitaryan’s best years. But I’m not really a huge fan of the veterans and players who are already established that we’ve actually signed. 

(I’m still excited about this coming season, btw. I’m not trying to be one of those miserable bastards. Though I will be the most miserable of bastards if we lose Aaron James Ramsey)


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Slightly gutted about Mahrez but I've always felt the majority of Leicester fans rate him too highly, the guy for the past two seasons has been incredibly inconsistent, turns up one week, shit the next, he can't afford to do that at Man City or he'll be constantly on the bench.

We have a good amount to play with now, will be hard to replace him but there's some quality talented wingers out there.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Ronaldo :banderas

Please deliver us a Champions League title.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016819096778956801


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Alright_Mate said:


> Slightly gutted about Mahrez but I've always felt the majority of Leicester fans rate him too highly, the guy for the past two seasons has been incredibly inconsistent, turns up one week, shit the next, he can't afford to do that at Man City or he'll be constantly on the bench.
> 
> We have a good amount to play with now, will be hard to replace him but there's some quality talented wingers out there.


I expect Mahrez to bench most of the next season. I doubt he takes Mahrez or Sterling’s spot and Pep suggested that Jesus would play as a narrow winger when Mendy’s fit.

Surprised he signed for Man City, every other PL club he starts at.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016982921452883968


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Get the deal done. 

A very effective player and would be even better playing with likes of our front three. He's a little jacked pocket rocket. 

If he signs, will be interesting to see whether he starts or not.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Release clause of 13m apparently so a pretty low risk signing, would be happy with adding Shaqiri to the squad. Doubt he starts over our current front three but I imagine he'll get a lot of minutes regardless.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016982921452883968


Shaqiri is way too short to be our GK :klopp6


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Shaqiri would be a very good addition to our squad, he adds some much needed depth and I think the way we play will get the best out of him and at 13m it's not really much of a risk.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

KENEDY


New kit :banderas


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Seri to Fulham is a pretty stunning deal.

Besides City's strength in their starting eleven and not suiting Liverpool's pressing style, he probably gets in every other starting eleven in the league.

Saying that, I didn't see much of Nice last season so not sure if his stock dropped dramatically or not. But he was excellent in the 2016-17 season.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Seri actually went to Fulham :wow


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Madness

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017414341249777673


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Melo :banderas


Lenglet :banderas


Mass La-Masia renewals :banderas



Griezmann




























Willian :hoganbarca


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Perturbator said:


> New kit :banderas


I wish I was a Newcastle fan cause that shirt is proper snazzy


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Good to see Kenedy has re-joined the club on a season loan but it's a shame to see Mikel Moreno leave to join Real Sociedad.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Erik. said:


> Seri to Fulham is a pretty stunning deal.
> 
> Besides City's strength in their starting eleven and not suiting Liverpool's pressing style, he probably gets in every other starting eleven in the league.
> 
> Saying that, I didn't see much of Nice last season so not sure if his stock dropped dramatically or not. But he was excellent in the 2016-17 season.


The fact that we haven't gone in for him after being heavily linked must mean because we've got the Jorginho deal sorted.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017684257202999303
I remember being disappointed when he rejected us once before, and this time around and with a p.low price being involved, he could be a useful addition still. We've had a habit before of signing players who go onto flatter to deceive for us and we all know how much of a maverick Shaqiri is. Hopefully he can be a good squad player to relieve a bit of the burden of our main attack. We'll have to see. I'd certainly like another attacking signing too tho and if that's Fakir or whomever, hopefully we're still pursuing that.

Oh and......A FUCKING GK PLEASE~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Quite happy with Shaqiri as a squad player, he has all the talent and I'm confident Klopp can get it out of him consistently. 

Still think Fekir will happen, by all accounts he still wants the move and the club is trying to use his previous knee issues as a reason to lower the price. 

A GK is a priority though, have no confidence in Karius at all.

Keita, Fabinho, Shaqiri, Fekir and a GK and I'll be pretty damn happy with that. Maybe a backup to Firmino too.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

£13m really is nothing in today's market. Especially for someone who is used to playing in the premier league. Happy enough with him as a backup to Mane/Salah. good sqaud depth is something we really missed last season so yeah no complaints here. 

All signs seem to point towards Karius remaining as the number one next season....:mj2. Really hope we do go in for someone before the season starts. he's not terrible but neither he or Mignolet should be starting next season. 

Oh and that Newcastle kit is :banderas


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

CGS said:


> £13m really is nothing in today's market. Especially for someone who is used to playing in the premier league. Happy enough with him as a backup to Mane/Salah. good sqaud depth is something we really missed last season so yeah no complaints here.
> 
> All signs seem to point towards Karius remaining as the number one next season....:mj2


Or Ward


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Lord gawd in heaven there must be one or two Van Der Sar types playing for shit teams that we can buy and start for a few years. Dunno why we have to either be linked with youngish keepers or be forced to continue with the shit young keepers already at the club


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Brock said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017684257202999303


Cos he is short :lelfold


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an Everton fan am i the only one here is worried that their is no transfer activity by the club.
With 26 days 19 hours and 22 minutes (when I type) left I find it odd everton with the new farhad moshiri money that no moves have been made as regards transfers .

The team need a center back or more as the centre backs are aging and funes mori left.

The team also need a backup for Leighton Baines as he getting older and need a long term replacement .

They need a froward / striker as Tousm is only 1 man and the rest don’t do much.

We are constantly likened to players but no movement .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

farhanc said:


> Hello as an Everton fan am i the only one here is worried that their is no transfer activity by the club.
> 
> Yours
> 
> Farhan


You got rid of Wayne Rooney. That's like signing a million Kylian Mbappés.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018043452049772544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018088359674163200
Apparently Daley Blind is going back to Ajax too. Initial £14.1million bid accepted, which could rise to £18.5million with add-ons.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

For the love of God, keep Kanté.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Good good.

Now get shot of Darmian and Rojo.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello @farhanc ;

You are forgetting Niasse who averaged a goal every 135 minutes for Everton. He played under Silva at Hull and did a decent job there, I expect he’ll be the main striker there.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Leicester strongly linked with Yerry Mina and Alireza Jahanbakhsh over past few days :hmm:

Two players in the positions that are most needed for us, could be an interesting week.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018188959472594944
:O


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Don't see any point in Everton signing anyone this summer after :woolcock'ing the Austrian giants 22-0 today.

I hope all of your angus' are peppered, the league is ours already :armfold


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

AlissON


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Alisson SOOON


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Sky Italy - Liverpool in talks to sign Alisson

Sky UK - Liverpool have not bid for Alisson

:klopp6 Ah, the transfer rumour merry go round


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

No point paying attention to Sky for your transfer rumours Brock.

Here's a reliable source from here:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019220313589080065And from Italy:

[Di Marzio] Liverpool well ahead for Alisson, Chelsea detached from the race

http://gianlucadimarzio.com/it/roma-alisson-verso-il-liverpool-trattativa-avanzata

Surprised about Chelsea as Courtois to Real Madrid is pretty much done according to the Spanish media. Looks like their focus is on Golovin.

I love transfer windows :banderas


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Cech returning home :homer2


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019294961441935360


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

We Brazilian now










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019329297058795520


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Real Madrid signing Thibaut Courtois for £31 million is an absolute bargain. I am shocked Chelsea allowed him to go for such a small fee.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Last year of contract, plus it seems like they're trying to get Real to pay over the odds (225 mil euros) for Hazard if that happens at all.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

EDIT: What Goku said


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

AlisSOON


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019537161111162880
:banderas


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Watched every single Roma game last season. Good goalkeeper. Certainly an upgrade on Karius and Mignolet.

Then again, Fazio was also excellent and one of the worst defenders I've seen in the Premier League.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:banderas 

At least we should recoup some money for Mig or Karius too now. No reason to keep both.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp6 Finally a new keeper

More signings pls :klopp6


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

CGS said:


> :banderas
> 
> At least we should recoup some money for Mig or *Karius* too now. No reason to keep both.


:deandre

Wouldn't be shocked if we see a Karius loan to some cabbage club out on the continent so he can repair his mind in obscurity

Then try to get something for him next summer


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Can we sign some more please? :jose


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

67m for a good but not great goalkeeper, deary me :lol


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

People still getting caught up in and caring about the prices of today :moyes5

Goalkeeper was the biggest hole in this team and we've fixed it (unless Alisson turns out to be a dud which would be an absolute travesty) with Serie A's best goalkeeper who is still only 25.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Renegade not understanding today's transfer market :lol

Another shitty Renegade football thread post with a :lol smiley in it


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Fair play to Liverpool, they've identified their weaknesses and where they need to improve and they've done just that. They needed a goalkeeper and midfielder and they've obtained their targets whilst also adding some depth to their attacking line-up with Shaqiri.

I'm just hoping United get their finger out and sort out the right wing and left back situation as well as getting a leader at centre back. Worrying signs at the moment as nothing seems to be happening but still, 3 weeks to go so hopefully we do some business very soon.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Very solid transfer window. I don't see us getting anyone else.

Thank god for Klopp. We were signing donkeys not too long ago.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Destiny said:


> Very solid transfer window. I don't see us getting anyone else.
> 
> Thank god for Klopp. We were signing donkeys not too long ago.


I'm still hopeful on Fekir or someone of that Ilk. A CB too would be nice but not sure we'll go beyond one more signing now.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Brock said:


> I'm still hopeful on Fekir or someone of that Ilk. A CB too would be nice but not sure we'll go beyond one more signing now.


Some of the reliable journalists are saying we won't go back in for Fekir because now more than ever with Ox's injury, we're being very cautious over players with knee injuries.

Still not convinced we won't get him though, the journalists close to the club haven't had the usual information they normally would have this window, seems the club isn't letting anything out or are releasing information that they want people to hear.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019899697589350402
10m :klopp6


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Fuck sake I was hoping Ward would be our #2


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Can’t help but think of Bobby Roode when I look at Alisson, I can’t be the only one. :lol

Proper happy to see him come to England, quality keeper.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Future Trunks said:


> Can’t help but think of Bobby Roode when I look at Alisson, I can’t be the only one. :lol
> 
> Proper happy to see him come to England, quality keeper.


He looks like a dark haired Griezmann with facial hair.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Future Trunks said:


> Can’t help but think of Bobby Roode when I look at Alisson, I can’t be the only one. :lol
> 
> Proper happy to see him come to England, quality keeper.


Ahhhh that who he looks like, I couldn't think



Bret “Hitman” Hart said:


> He looks like a dark haired Griezmann with facial hair.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020050514795524098
:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Denny Omega said:


> Renegade not understanding today's transfer market :lol
> 
> Another shitty Renegade football thread post with a :lol smiley in it


:lol

I understand the market and 67m for a goalkeeper is steep, let alone one who's not in the top bracket of said position, fella

jog on


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Roma had to answer so many, "why did you sell Salah to cheaply?" questions last season. They were always going to overcharge Liverpool on the next player they sold to them.

His statistics last year seem to point that if he is not "top bracket" he isn't far away from it and is still young for a goalkeeper. A great signing for Liverpool who have attacked the market superbly.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Wasn't very impressed with Alisson in the Champions League, he looked alright at the World Cup (wasn't a stand out) but he was very good in the Brazil qualifiers I saw.

He's definitely better than Ederson and he looked very good last year playing here.

Big upgrade for Liverpool, regardless of the inflated fee.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Seb and Joel understand. :cozy

I'm trying not to get too overexcited about the upcoming season but this transfer window has me all kinds of happy.  Sorta wished we kept Ward and sold Mignolet though. 

Is Fekir still on?


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Denny Omega said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020050514795524098
> :mark: :mark: :mark:


I get Xabi vibes from this cool handsome fella :xabi2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Kenny said:


> Is Fekir still on?


Latest reports say no, but who really knows atm. Hope we can get him or someone similar in too. A CB would be great too, but we'll see if Klopp makes any more signings.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Allison, Naby Keita, Fabinho, Shaqiri :damn this is already the best window we had in the last ten years.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

New 5 year deal for Sonny :fuckyeah

http://www.skysports.com/football/n...n-son-signs-new-five-year-deal-with-tottenham

Now get Eriksen and Tripper new deals.

Edit - And Lamela for 4 years 
http://www.skysports.com/football/n...ela-signs-new-four-year-contract-at-tottenham

He needs to start showing up in games to justify this deal.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Everton trying to purchase Richarlison from Watford for a whopping £50m.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

his end of season form wouldn't have been worth 500 grand so that'd be an insane offer.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Even in the current day and age that’s a ridiculous fee for a player who in reality should have decreased in value.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Jaxx said:


> Everton trying to purchase Richarlison from Watford for a whopping £50m.


Marco Silva is back on the gear [emoji38]



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Can we stop fucking around and accept Barca's offer for Willian?

3 reasons.

1 - £55m for Willian.
2 - He's 30 next month. Gonna be on the way down now.
3 - Seb's rage.

Accept and go out and buy Zaha and Bailey. PLEASE.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> Can we stop fucking around and accept Barca's offer for Willian?
> 
> 3 reasons.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure who's more besides themselves, Barca fans for making the bids or Chelsea fans for the bids being rejected. I have seen a small minority of Barca fans trying to justify the deal I suppose, whereas Chelsea fans unanimously can't wait to get him out the door.

Rabiot to possibly follow as well. Barca do need a midfielder, they don't need a winger, the combined amount for those two would easily afford Pjanic or Thiago. Instead they go for an inconsistent 30 year old winger who isn't needed, and the wrong type of midfielder with a shit attitude to boot.

Pep Segura is probably the worst thing to happen to the club in the last 20 years.

Only positive to this move is it could stop Chelsea from selling Hazard to Madrid :hazard


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Maybe we can get Willian on loan :lelfold


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Atletico Madrid want to sign Olivier Giroud on loan.

http://www.skysports.com/football/news/11668/11444483/olivier-giroud-targeted-by-atletico-madrid-in-loan-deal-with-chelsea


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Joel said:


> Can we stop fucking around and accept Barca's offer for Willian?
> 
> 3 reasons.
> 
> ...


I still don’t think Zaha has the end product to justify the £40+ million fee it’ll take to buy him, but Bailey is top banana and I’m surprised nobody seems to have been after him already this summer. I said to you in January he was one of the young wingers I wanted us to go for (we still need a winger, but I’m doubtful that we’ll get one this summer).


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Of course Joel wants to sign a fellow Jamaican :brodgers


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ 
:tenay


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Bailey doesn't want to leave the Bundesliga at the time. He wants to play for Germany.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Vader said:


> his end of season form wouldn't have been worth 500 grand so that'd be an insane offer.


Hello Vader 

I too was sceptical about richarlison price tag £50,000,000.

However I was listening talksport 2 Mikes . They had South American football expert Tim Vickery on.

As mike parry is massive Everton fan , they asked about richarlison, Tim said richarlison played under 20 World Cup Brazil , the whole Brazilian season then the premier league with Watford and he thought it was too much football .

Also it takes 1 season for some non british players to adapt to the premier league.

So it will be interesting to see if he signs with Everton what he will do . Silva know him from Watford and if was not good enough to play higher up the table then he would not said lets get richarlison to Everton .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah I suppose that would explain why his form dropped off then. We'll have to see how he gets on this season, wherever that'll be at.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Wolves in for Joao Moutinho :wow


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Brock said:


> Wolves in for Joao Moutinho :wow


....for £5m :wow 

That is either some Incredible business or something incredibly dodgy :lol


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Of course it’s dodgy. It’s big Jorgie Mendes turning Wolverhampton into his personal little Football Manager project. 

He got fed up with people thinking fat Mina runs the agent game. It’s big dog behaviour of the highest order. Drink it in, brothers. This is a real G at work.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Chelsea reject third bid from Barcelona in excess of £55 million for Willian :bosque 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Barca upping the bid to 72 mil euros (64 mil pounds).

this is some troll game.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Fucking hell take the money :lol

Ye Wolves are on one lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Barca should move on from Willian & go buy Pulisic from Dortmund.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Stop believing shit sources imo.



> MD: Barcelona is speeding up their pursuit of Willian, but they won't pay the €60m+ being reported by media in the last few days.
> 
> Sources at the club say the operation should not exceed €35m. They want Willian, but not at any price, and Ernesto Valverde understands this.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> Barca should move on from Willian & go buy Pulisic from Dortmund.


Pulisic :done

He was excellent last night against us.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

No they shouldn't, Even Flow, don't say things like this.

The only reason I can think we are rejecting is because him and Hazard are meant to be good friends.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Brock said:


> Pulisic :done
> 
> He was excellent last night against us.


Klopp was praising him before the match from what I read.

I'd have Pulisic at United tbh, if Martial leaves as rumored.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021499489805369344
Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Malcom is a slightly more exotic Wilfried Zaha :mj4

Wouldn't have him at United, though mainly because signing for United is a death knell for any young player's career besides PEOPLE'S WORLD CUP GOLDEN BOOT WINNER LUKAKU while we are managed by the Deathly Spectre of Doom & Other Macabre Things.

Football did used to be fun, no? Didn't it? Yes? I'm sure it was fun at some point.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Goro Majima said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021499489805369344
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Interesting.

Poor Roma fans :lmao


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Not sure how reliable 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021524102199341056
Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

When in doubt, STEAL from Monchi.

Couldn't let that crafty fucker take Justin Kluivert and Malcom for a combined amount less than Everton are paying for Richarlison.

REVENGE for the 3-0.

(I have no idea if this is a good potential signing or not but at least it's not Willian)


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Seb said:


> When in doubt, STEAL from Monchi.
> 
> Couldn't let that crafty fucker take Justin Kluivert and Malcom for a combined amount less than Everton are paying for Richarlison.
> 
> ...


so wait, Malcolm's going to Barca instead now? haha wow, CONTROVERSY


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

He’s gone from being on his way to Everton to now being Barca-bound in the space of like five days.

I like Malcom a lot, but I wouldn’t put him in that bracket you’d expect Barca to be looking at. His ceiling doesn’t appear as high as some of the other young wingers touted for big moves, at least not to the point where Barca are hijacking a transfer for him. 

On Seb’s point; 18 milly or whatever it was for Justin Kluivert, especially in today’s market, is daylight robbery.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Goro Majima said:


> Not sure how reliable
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021524102199341056
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I don't think it'll happen unless Daniele Rugani goes to Chelsea. I've read he's been linked with them in recent days.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021758670600716288


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021793262229770241


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

#EnjoyMalcom

#StolenFromMonchi

#JusticeForUCL

#Gazumped










TIED WITH MESSI FOR KEY PASSES :messi2

Thank FUCK it wasn't Willian so we don't get the REVERSE TRASH CAN :joel2










Roma fans at the airport yesterday :robben2


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Is Malcom that good? I don’t watch Ligue 1, but 12 goals and 7 assists isn’t enormously impressive


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello 

Here is Richarlison’s first interview on the Everton website.

It is Portuguese with subtitles. 
http://www.evertonfc.com/evertontv/archive/2018/07/24/watch-richarlisons-first-everton-interview

What are people thoughts on Richarlison gonig to everton and if there are any Watford or Fluminense fans here they could give an insight in what type of player he is.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Bret “Hitman” Hart said:


> Is Malcom that good? I don’t watch Ligue 1, but 12 goals and 7 assists isn’t enormously impressive


Never seen him play so no idea. Looks exciting to watch at least from my SCOUTING this morning (two 10 minute YouTube videos).

However, 12 goals for a young winger isn't anything to scoff at. If you're looking at U21 players, that's only one less than Mbappe and Jesus managed last season.

Key pass STATS above are also encouraging (same as Dybala for successful dribbles as well with 93 but whoever made that graphic cut him off).


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Someone was on about him early in the season I think, might have been Kiz. Said he looked good. 

It's a fucking potato league though, where full cabbage Thauvin ripped it up last season. Hopefully Mbappe leaves it ASAP.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Not bad fulham not bad


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021863832803794944
Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

They beat Palace to sign him. I would assume that Fulham won't be signing Mitrovic from Newcastle now.

But Schuerrle's clearly not wanted at Dortmund. I don't think he played that much last season either.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

A literal :jetbad window for us. :evra :hogannew


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Jerome Boateng could be going to PSG from Bayern.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022182030937923584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022184106367623168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022185288838389760
Transfer goes through January 1st. Fee is about $22m, possibly more.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Gomes - Signed
Leao - Pending
Arazani - Pending
Aliou - Pending.


Pep =


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Monaco's VP is saying they've beaten Chelsea to sign Aleksandr Golovin:



> "This afternoon Monaco and CSKA Moscow finally agreed the transfer of Golovin," Vasilyev told Sport Express.
> 
> "Our main competitor was Chelsea. I believe that Monaco offered more favourable conditions for the club and a more understandable project for the player.
> 
> "Chelsea is a top club, who I treat with great respect, but the midfield is overloaded. In my opinion, Aleksandr can definitely play in any of the leading clubs in the world. But it will take him some more time, he is in a transition stage."


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> Jerome Boateng could be going to PSG from Bayern.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022182030937923584
> ...


I remember watching an Alphonso Davies game where he literally ripped apart a team, scored a goal and set up about 3 goals.

SEVENTEEN years old. Ridiculous talent. Almost a bargain in this day and age considering the sort of money being banded about for Sessegnon.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Seb said:


> Never seen him play so no idea. Looks exciting to watch at least from my SCOUTING this morning (two 10 minute YouTube videos).
> 
> However, 12 goals for a young winger isn't anything to scoff at. If you're looking at U21 players, that's only one less than Mbappe and Jesus managed last season.
> 
> Key pass STATS above are also encouraging (same as Dybala for successful dribbles as well with 93 but whoever made that graphic cut him off).


I guess that is impressive but I am sceptical of Ligue 1. Both Mbappe and Jesus would probably have had more goals for one reason or the other outside of their control.

Understandable Bayern want Boateng - Thiago Silva is aging and Tuchel loves a high press, so probably a sensible bit of business.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

£65 million for Harry Maguire:mj2

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Goro Majima said:


> £65 million for Harry Maguire:mj2
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


We'll more than happily keep him at Leicester 

He was our Player of the Season for a reason, yet some on here think he's shit :beckylol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ He's not as good as you make out.

United should be targetting Alderweireld.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Joel said:


> ^ He's not as good as you make out.


Do you watch him week in week out then?

I'll admit £65 million is on the crazy side but I can't say I'm surprised, our best player last season and had an outstanding World Cup.

Sky Sports showed his stats earlier, won more headers, tackles and completed more passes than any United defender last season, yes he played more games but it just goes to show what a good defender he is.

Watching him last season as a Leicester fan you felt more comfortable with him in the side, we had some bad patches but even in those bad patches more times than not Maguire would stand out. In terms of bringing the ball out of defence there's not many better defenders around, when he does that it's exciting to watch, it gets fans out of seats.

The only downside I've seen from Maguire is the capability of getting beaten down the side, a pacy striker running off him, sometimes he struggles because of course he hasn't got the pace.

Some calling him shit though is absolutely pathetic.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Alright_Mate said:


> Do you watch him week in week out then?


No. I watched 7 games of him in the summer though. And he did well on a whole, but was overrated by the media, fans, etc. He's a good player. Probably could be very good. I don't see him being more than that. Everton, Leicester, West Ham, etc - he's at the right level right now and I expect for the rest of his career.



Alright_Mate said:


> I'll admit £65 million is on the crazy side but I can't say I'm surprised, our best player last season and *had an outstanding World Cup*.


See what I mean? He did well.



Alright_Mate said:


> Sky Sports showed his stats earlier, won more headers, tackles and completed more passes than any United defender last season, yes he played more games but it just goes to show what a good defender he is.


United's defenders are pretty meh apart from Bailly, who was injured for most of the season and then came back looking very rusty and in poor form.

I do think he is better than what they have. But they should be aiming higher anyway, i.e. Alderweireld.



Alright_Mate said:


> Watching him last season as a Leicester fan you felt more comfortable with him in the side, we had some bad patches but even in those bad patches more times than not Maguire would stand out. In terms of bringing the ball out of defence there's not many better defenders around, when he does that it's exciting to watch, it gets fans out of seats.


Sure. He is your best defender and a good defender. You should feel more comfortable with him in it.

He's very overrated when it comes to bringing the ball out though. He looks very clumsy when doing it, but forget aesthetics, as the main problem is he doesn't really know what to do with it. He runs into dead ends. If Bonucci, Pique, even Luiz brings the ball out, they're looking for a pass to get an attack going. Maguire just runs. And runs. And runs, until nothing is on anymore.



Alright_Mate said:


> The only downside I've seen from Maguire is the capability of getting beaten down the side, a pacy striker running off him, sometimes he struggles because of course he hasn't got the pace.
> 
> Some calling him shit though is absolutely pathetic.


His reading of the game can be better. Vs Sweden, there was one Swedish attacker in our box and Maguire by him and the cross came in and the Swedish guy was able to get a shot off. That shouldn't have been allowed, as Maguire literally only had him to mark.

He's 25 though. Young for a defender and I think he can get better, but I can't see him being a world beater or a top 6 calibre defender (that's not to say he won't make it to one, look at Gary Cahill).

He's obviously not shit. Only person I have seen calling him that here is Jet. And with him you're either the best or the worst.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Joel said:


> No. I watched 7 games of him in the summer though. And he did well on a whole, but was overrated by the media, fans, etc. He's a good player. Probably could be very good. I don't see him being more than that. Everton, Leicester, West Ham, etc - he's at the right level right now and I expect for the rest of his career.
> 
> See what I mean? He did well.
> 
> ...


He'll make the step to a bigger club sooner rather than later, if not this season then probably the next, that's a guarantee, just like Kante and Mahrez, losing Maguire seems inevitable at some point, with a team like us of course certain players stand out above others, right now Maguire and Ndidi are the only one's with age on their side who I can see stepping up into a top six team.

Yep I agree, he is better than what they have now, a long term Maguire/Bailly partnership might be a good thing, Alderweireld is of course another option and wouldn't be a gamble buy.

Overrated when bringing the ball out of defence, you're wrong when it comes to that I'm afraid. Maguire dribbles past players with ease, this is a guy who can bring out the ball from one penalty area to the other, that's by far the best part of his game.

Maguire is a decent reader of the game, not exceptional but he's decent, decent interception rate, good at reading the game in the air.

He'll definitely join a top six club and I wouldn't be surprised if he's successful at it, he'll only get better.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

wouldn't mind Maguire tbh, almost a guarantee Jones Rojo and Smalling will spend some time on the treatment table and Lindelof is pretty meh. 65m is alot but hey, dat English tax and all I guess

need another CM, can't take another pre season of Andreas Pereira hype when he's clearly not the answer and will end up loaned out anyway


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

There's a benchmark already with the VVD transfer. Intra-league CB transfers to a top club will be measured against that.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Fabian Schar in from relegated Deportivo after his £3.5 release clause (must've been a relegation release clause). It's a solid enough signing and because he's cheap enough then it's not a "dangerous" signing and hopefully he and Lascelles can form a good partnership - unless of course the latter gets sold.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Golovin signs for Monaco.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022815821494665216


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

There will be a time in the future when people stop taking SKY SOURCES seriously.

Can we stick to sources that don't make up stories for clicks and also run betting websites? :hmm:


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Seb said:


> There will be a time in the future when people stop taking SKY SOURCES seriously.
> 
> Can we stick to sources that don't make up stories for clicks and also run betting websites? :hmm:


:henry3


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022847902983630849


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:carlo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Pickford wouldn't be too bad. He'd play with more heart than Courtois ever has for Chelsea, tbf. But I doubt Everton would sell, which means we'll keep Courtois and let his contract run out, as we can't get the replacement we want and time is running fast. 

I expect Hazard and Willian to remain Chelsea players too. Talk already that Madrid have dropped their interest on Hazard. I expect he'll have signed a new contract before the year is out. Willian, we should be looking to sell. We need to get younger and faster on the wings, which is why I really wanted Zaha (knows the league, ready for a big move now and I think is about to have a big season - also homegrown) and Bailey (potential future star and a left footer which we haven't had in attack for a while, which adds an extra dimension). But instead we will keep Willian and add Bernard on a free probably. Great...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It looks like you're after Rugani/Caldara, and potentially Higuain.

Barca never bid for Willian (Sky Sports lel) and I doubt Madrid ever bid for Hazard due to the cost.

Oh, and Di Marzio has Milan down as interested in Bakayoko :mj

Looks like Digne and Mina are both off to Everton for about 50 million. Great business for both clubs. Digne is a very solid defender, Mina is a great box defender (and attacker).


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't know how to feel about the potential signing of Muto from Mainz. He only scored 8 goals last season for the struggling German's and will cost us £9.5m - surely there's a slightly cheaper option out there? I suppose I should just be happy that Newcastle's spending money. :lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If Bailey ends up at Roma fpalm

Caldara and Higuain look like they are off to Milan (thankfully). Bonucci back to Juve. Doubt Juve sell two young defenders when the rest are quite old, so can't see us getting Rugani if Caldara to Milan happens. Which is fine, because while we can use some quality in that position, we have so many players that can play there, so this summer isn't the time to focus on that.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

POOLisic imo


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks to be Willian to United for 66 million pounds .... That's a lot for a 29 year old player


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I know we continue to be linked with Vida and some still hold hope on Fekir, but I think our business is prob done for the summer. A couple are leaving to get some funds back, but I think Klopp is happy to go with our current squad. Guess we'll see as it can change pretty quickly.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Stinger Fan said:


> Looks to be Willian to United for 66 million pounds .... That's a lot for a 29 year old player


Nothing but garbage sources stating this so far. Think it originated from TuttoSport which is hot garbage.

Of course I'd happily accept that type of bid though. As long as we replace and add with the two players I want.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Joel said:


> Nothing but garbage sources stating this so far. Think it originated from TuttoSport which is hot garbage.
> 
> Of course I'd happily accept that type of bid though. As long as we replace and add with the two players I want.


Looks like Pulisic is up for grabs for 60-70?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

wkdsoul said:


> Looks like Pulisic is up for grabs for 60-70?


No :armfold

Correct league. Correct number of points in 17-18. Wrong player.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Joel said:


> No :armfold
> 
> Correct league. Correct number of points in 17-18. Wrong player.


Bailey, Seems Roma are fav, the Chelsea/Arsenal at the min. Better get a move on....


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Not sure Roma will want to pay what Leverkusen will ask for.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Madness that no-one's come in for Rafinha for 35 million. Think I would rather keep him now.

Same with Cillessen, although no-one wanted to see him leave. Munir looks improved as well and was always a massive talent.

The only player who really has to go who hasn't yet is Andre Gomes. The above players, who are extremely good and would improve most teams have somehow not attracted interest, yet the board have managed to get 80 million plus for far worse players (Deulofeu, Digne and Paulinho), with two more bang average players (Mina and Vidal) also likely to bring in another 35-40 million. Madness.

Really happy with the squad, barring the lack of a Thiago/Pjanic type player, although that could be Arthur Melo who the local fans and media are absolutely raving about from pre season.

Been a brilliant window so far (barring losing out on Griezmann) - seeing Madrid do nothing except sell their talisman, and with Arthur, Lenglet and Malcom in, and Digne, Deulofeu and Paulinho out for a net spend of basically nothing, with more money to come for deadwood. Should leave some money in the pot for the eventual Suarez replacement.

@Andre - very excited for the new season :villa


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

When are we going to buy any decent players man Utd ? Harry maguire isn't worth 65 million 45 million aye , mourinhio sort it out ffs


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Carteruk said:


> When are we going to buy any decent players man Utd ? Harry maguire isn't worth 65 million 45 million aye , mourinhio sort it out ffs


This has Alderweireld/Martial swap on Deadline Day written all over it.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Erik. said:


> This has Alderweireld/Martial swap on Deadline Day written all over it.


Your right there , it's so frustrating knowning that the money is there just he is frugal with it, he's doing k, but I expected better from him, even bloody stoke have signed a player for 17 mil lol makes me wonder .

Peace ERIK.

We could afford bale but now Ronaldo going to Juventus he's gonna be there top man, why doesn't he try for mbappe, even a couple of bids for some decent players would cheer this fan up, Harry maguire isn't worth 65 mil 45 mil yes but would he fit into our system? Why don't they try rafinha at Barca even he's good , my heads done in man shitty have started early as per usual, I think another season of failure then rid of him best bet, Liverpool look like the ones challenging shitty this season @ERIK


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Pulisic to Chelsea is a go'er..


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

TRY FOR MBAPPE? are you mad son? he's out of reach financially, this isn't FIFA 18


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Pulisic to Chelsea is a go'er..


:klopp


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Renegade™ said:


> TRY FOR MBAPPE? are you mad son? he's out of reach financially, this isn't FIFA 18


Why not man Utd could afford him but just read he's went to psg for 125 million
Less of the son I'm 34 not 12 lol

Peace


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Mitro has been sold to Fulham.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes please


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024044966308442112
Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Max Meyer possibly to.........

Palace? :woytf


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Everton continuing to buy Utd trash :done


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Any Everton fans heard rumours about John McGinn signing for them.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Brock said:


> Max Meyer possibly to.........
> 
> Palace? :woytf


Be a good signing for them. They need to replace Cabaye. 

Higuain rumored to have agreed a 1 year loan deal with Milan, with the option for them to buy him next year. Milan are going to apparently pay an initial €18m for the loan, and €36m at the end of the season. 

Also, Bonucci will then go back to Juventus with Milan getting Mattia Caldara from Juve.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello 

I am curious what Tottenham Hotspur fans here think about Mauricio Pochettino not knowing if Tottenham Hotspur will actually sign any players ?

As an Everton I am concerned that Everton have only signed 1 player richarlison.

Everton have been liked to lots of players over the summer but only singed 1 player.

As I type it is 8 days, 20 hours, 0 minutes and 35 seconds until the end of deadline .

So i am also wondering if any clubs still think they have 1 month left end of August with the old rules?

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

The Meyer to Palace signing is out of the wild, but I like it. Still curious what the situation with Zaha will be.

As an Arsenal guy, I cannot really comment on Spurs transfer policies, but it appears from the outside looking in that the club is handcuffed by the new stadium. Or at least that's the impression. The squad is still fine enough to compete for at least 3rd. Not sure they can challenge Man City and Liverpool.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Vrsaljko to Inter has been confirmed and now there's Modric rumors from DiMarzo? Holy shit, this is the best transfer window for Inter since forever. I couldn't be more hyped for the new season.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We could have sold Zappacosta to Inter, but that's another transfer Marina has fucked up. Well done :clap


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

We Digne now :trips8


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Would be shocking to me if Real sold both Ronaldo and Modric in the same summer.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Bonucci to Juve 

With lard arse going in the other direction 

Done

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Mina gonna be our only signing.

Need a new sport.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Verratti links OUTTANOWERE.... i love silly season


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Meyer ends up at Palace then

:woytf


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Barca have signed Vidal


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025144603719151618
Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I’d be interested in seeing what Barca’s recruitment policy has been these last few seasons. 

(as plebs on the pro wrestling internet message boards are privy to such information, naturally)


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Shit, was hoping Vidal would goto Inter.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

That's about as good as a free signing as you'll get.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

@Seb

wanted thiago, got vidal instead.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Getting the wrong Bayern midfielder :hoganbarca

That's a mighty upgrade on Paulinho though - if it actually happens.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

It's done bayern and Barca have announced it.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Fantastic window so far.

125 million euros spent on a world class midfielder and three very capable young players (Arthur Melo is particularly exciting and is exactly the type of player needed).

75 million gained from dross - Vidal, Deulofeu, Paulinho + 20 million for a bench player in Digne, with more deadwood to possibly go as well (Gomes and Mina).

This board don't get a lot right, and possibly dropped a clanger not getting Thiago back, but they've recovered well from the Griezmann shambles.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Big day at Chelsea today. Sarri finally gets to talk to Hazard and Courtois face to face for the first time. I'm expecting Hazard to stay as I think Madrid have been frightened away by the asking price (and rightly so, as it's not worth it for them, but it definitely is for us). Courtois' agent has already said he is absolutely not extending his contract, but I think we may just let him go on a free next season as we can't get our desired replacement. I will say though, our young lad Bulka in preseason shown a lot of ability. Looks like he could be a star and could be a brave choice as replacement for Courtois (I don't think we have the balls to go that route though). He's out of contract at the end of the season too though :tenay


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Witsel is off to Dortmund, Weigl please txiki


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Hahahaha


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026197592571604993
Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

We sell Mahrez and replace him with a shitter Algerian, nice one Leicester.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026581164369342469


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

John McGinn to Aston Villa.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Rumors that Guangzhou Evergrande have offered all the tea for Pogba.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

that offer for pogba is embarrassing


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Barca press have said it didn't happen, although we know Di Marzio is close to Raiola. Who knows.

Chelsea apparently paying out Kepa's release clause according to Cope and Cadena Ser. He's better than Courtois so it's potentially a fantastic buy for them, although it's a huge fee (higher than Allison). Strange if it goes through because he was Madrid's first choice until he signed a 7 year extension in January. Maybe he wanted to play in England :hmm:

Edit: Matt Law reporting it now as well and he's been spotted arriving in Madrid to apparently pay his release clause.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I won't be surprised if he turns out to be great, but I'm not down with paying that much for a goalkeeper and the only reason we are is because Marina has once again fucked up. She needs to be sacked, but she's Roman's buddy so it's all good.

Looks like we will be getting Kovacic on loan too. I'm pretty sure he wasn't in our plans, so it's just a panic signing, although it's just a loan.

We are so bad at this. Shit signings like Bakayoko, Drinkwater, Barkley - fucking buffoons of managers like Mourinho and Conte selling our best players have set us back so far.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I thought you wanted Courtois gone anyway?

Kepa reminds me of De Gea when he was playing in Spain (i.e. much younger) - he's tall, agile, and a phenomenal shot stopper. Not quite on the same level and probably never will be, but he will be one of the world's best goalkeepers. It's a very exciting signing, just as much so as Allison from what i've seen of both of them.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I do, but he should have been sold ages ago. It was clear he was stringing us along and was always going to leave, but just didn't want to hold a lot of flack whilst he was still here. Marina is a fucking clown though and should be in charge of nothing but negotiating a sale when she is given the go ahead. 

Now we are left to spend a shit ton of money on (no matter how talented he is or proves to be) an inexperienced guy. This is a massive move for this lad. Not even one Champions/Europa League game to his name so this is his first taste of football away from Spain. A very close and family orientated part of Spain too. He could easily crumble, esepcially as it's happening so fast and he becomes the record holder. I feel bad for him. It's so much pressure.

All this money on a goalkeeper, yet we can't sort our shit up front? We bulk at these prices for strikers and wingers, yet it's all good for a keeper? Trash board.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It's a risk, sure. It's also a lot of money, but keepers have been undervalued for years considering many of them spend a long time at clubs and they also play to an older age. Bonkers that Buffon still held the record until a few weeks ago. There's a reason Madrid wanted him, he does look like the next de Gea and he's probably the best young keeper in Europe. Regardless of the rest of Chelsea's transfer policy, this is an exciting move, rather than going for a safe pair of hands (pun intended :evil).


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You don't rate Kovacic, right? (I have not seen enough of him, but his potential incoming means Bakayoko look set for a Milan loan which is good news)


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't rate him, but he's not terrible. He's down the pecking order for club and country because they both have a better selection of midfielders. Chelsea have Drinkwater, Cesc and Bakayoko competing for places.

Haven't seen any credible reports on him moving to Chelsea, but it seems obvious he wants out of Madrid.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello I think Bernard to Everton is a good deal if they can get . He seams to be turbo quick winger or number 10 and would be a good complement to Walcott to have to super fast winger on both sides is good.

What are the thoughts here about him.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I remember him being incredibly highly rated a few years ago but he seems to have a lot of unfulfilled potential, especially after plying his trade in a dogshit league.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm beginning to think we're never going to bring in a defender before the window closes Thursday.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Vader said:


> I remember him being incredibly highly rated a few years ago but he seems to have a lot of unfulfilled potential, especially after plying his trade in a dogshit league.


Hello Vader I think that Bernard going to shakhtar donetsk is only because like so many Brazilian next best things turn up every year that some clubs are wary that they might get another Fabio junior who went to Roma and was not good.

So i think some teams are letting promising Brazilian players go to other European leagues to see how they do in champions league or europa league.

That is why I think no big club wanted him.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Even Flow said:


> I'm beginning to think we're never going to bring in a defender before the window closes Thursday.


Keep forgetting the window closes so soon. I think Mourinho & Woodward have forgotten too. At least we'll have a deadline day circus with broken fax machines. :hoganutd


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Deadline day looks like it's going to live up to the hype for once.

Jim White will be wanking himself red raw. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Spurs £25m bid for Jack Grealish


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027177706566414338


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027177706566414338


Kaveh Solhekol aka Mr Bullshit.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Continuing rumours of Chelsea going for Fekir :klopp I know we pulled out due to his injury and/or the price, but I'd still like us to go back in for him. But I think our business is done from Klopp's P.O.V.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We aren't going for Fekir, nor should we be.

Calm yo' self, Brock.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Joel said:


> We aren't going for Fekir, nor should we be.
> 
> Calm yo' self, Brock.


If the plan is for Hazard as a false #9, I think he’d be a good buy. He’s probably better than Willian, Pedro and Moses.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Courtois to madrid is done apparently

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Goro Majima said:


> Courtois to madrid is done apparently
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Kovacic heading the other way on loan too. 

Deadline day is looking like a big one this year.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bret “Hitman” Hart said:


> If the plan is for Hazard as a false #9, I think he’d be a good buy. He’s probably better than Willian, Pedro and Moses.


Hazard hates false 9. That he's better than those guys doesn't mean he is the correct fit.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Joel said:


> Hazard hates false 9. That he's better than those guys doesn't mean he is the correct fit.


Hazard’s issues were mainly with lack of service, but Sarri’s system is much more possession based and attacking so he’d obviously see more of the ball.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an Everton they have been liked with Portuguese midfielder Andre Gomes from Barcelona . This is an interesting move if they pull it off as there are James McCarthy Idrissa Gueye Morgan Schneiderlin Muhamed Bešić and Gylfi Sigurðsson all play centrally in midfield so I think is Gomes were to arrive then one or more would have to go.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Gueye is more defensive and Sigurdsson will be played further forward. The rest aren’t great


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Bret “Hitman” Hart said:


> Gueye is more defensive and Sigurdsson will be played further forward. The rest aren’t great


I agree with that but with the rest fo the central midfielders there if Gomes does come 1 or even more would have to leave .

Furthermore the team need a central defender holgate is too inexperienced and Jagielka is experienced but is slowing down in terms of his agility so the team need 2 or more centerbacks to help Kean at the back.

Lastly any other signings will welcome as you cant sign too many palyers.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

L'Equipe are saying us and Everton are going after Kurt Zouma.

We're after a permanent deal, Everton are interested in a loan apparently.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Besic could go out on loan again with a view to a permanent sale. Schneiderlin should be fucked off ASAP. McCarthy may be worth waiting out on, as I doubt you’ll be inundated with buyers.

Agreed on the defence


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bret “Hitman” Hart said:


> Hazard’s issues were mainly with lack of service, but Sarri’s system is much more possession based and attacking so he’d obviously see more of the ball.


Not exactly. His problem was being too far forward that he couldn't have as big of an effect on the game. He's far better coming from the left and floating anyway.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Kepa to Chelsea is official.

£71.6 million and he's signed a 7 year deal.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Bernard is so small :CENA










*Richarlison - Tosun - Theo 
Bernard - Gylfi
Gana
Digne - CB - CB - Coleman
Pickford​*
10-9's incoming every weekend :trips8

EDIT: I expect Bolasie, Besic and Sandro to leave tomorrow. Probably Vlasic too.

DOUBLE EDIT: forgot other countries can sign players until end of the month, Sandro will probably leave by then to go back to Spain I imagine


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

John McGinn signed for Aston Villa and Emerson Hyndman signed until January for Hibs.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Genuinely thought he'd end up at Celtic. Can't believe they're penny pinching with all the champions league money they've banked over the last few years. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

It looks like Declan John could be leaving Rangers for Swansea.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Take a bow Woodward and the Glazers.

What a window..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Don't know how to judge the Chelsea window. Honestly, without Courtois going, it'd have just been Jorginho and Green...

We needed new wingers/attacking midfielders and we don't look like we were interested at all...

Oh well. Looking forward to the Kante/Jorginho/Kovacic link up.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Fulham and West Ham signing everyone.

Good luck to Ings if he completes his move. Was expecting a couple more out, but other leagues can still buy until the end of the month, so there's time yet.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

What a shit transfer window for us. If the window was open for another week or so, I still reckon we wouldn't get another defender in.

Good job Ed Woodward, you useless twat.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

T R A S H


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Great transfer window

Good work, Kiz


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I just read also that Zouma's gone to Everton on loan for the season, and that we apparently had a bid rejected because Chelsea didn't want to sell to a rival. 

If that was the case, why not try and get Zouma in on loan? fpalm


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Gomes, Zouma and Mina confirmed there by Everton


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Zouma has both aged and shrunk a lot since the last time I've seen him


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

That's a pretty messed up thing to say about an African American, brother Denis


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an Everton Fan for a long time since the 80’s. I would have to say this has been one if not the best transfer windows I have seen.

The defensive business has been good getting young and some what experienced defenders . Lucas Digne at leftback is a good deal has some experience and is getting better .

Yerry Mina is a tall centerback which is useful for blocking and set pieces at either end . 

Furthermore unlike some very tall centerbacks he can jump /leap good for heading as some very tall centre backs can’t jump .

Bernard is a good addition to the squad as either leftwing or number 10 he has played champions league so is good. 

If fans wondering why no top team took him from Brazil . The answer is there is every year a next big thing from Brazil as to use an NFL analogy college football stars might not make in the NFL and someone has to take a risk and pick them.

Richarlison from Watford could have been described as next big thing from Brazil, however he was at Watford last season so he knows the premier league .

João Virgínia the Arsenal Portuguese goalkeeper who came through Benfica youth system is a unknown quantity as an 18 years old.

André Gomes from Barcelona on loan is good move he a deep lying playmaker linking things up between the number10 and defensive midfielder .

No thoughts on Kurt zouma as he not signed yet . 

Yours

Farhan


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Ingsy :mj2

Deal with Southampton is a season loan and then they pay 20m yum for him next summer

Great guy


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Board briefing against the manager in the press. 

What a season this is going to be. Woodward and the Glazers are mongs. 



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

20m for Ings :done

Wish him all the best and I hope he does well. Prob expect one or two to possibly leave before the end of the month too.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Special thanks to Watford and especially Everton for signing some of the worst players on Barca's bench :banderas

Digne is the only good player out of the four. Shame there is no mandatory buy on the Gomes loan :hoganbarca


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Where's the Mitrovic money Bill Mike? 

WHERE'S THE MITROVIC MONEY??!


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Well, that was an utter shambles of a transfer window from a United perspective. I can sympathise with the board and Ed Woodward if the options given to them from the infamous list by Mourinho was utter shite but you're the ones that hired Mourinho, you know he always yearns for 29/30 year old experienced players that help solidify his team. Therefore, if you're not going to back him up, get rid of him now! It has been such a joke watching our club being outspent by other clubs and not really showing any ambition to go for players that would instantly improve our team or to fill the large gaping holes (right wing, left back, back-up striker, etc.). It's so blatantly obvious we need a right winger and the fact we're going into another season without one is quite frankly disgraceful!

Sure, there probably isn't any world beaters out there but at least try and get some reinforcements in that would make us look more complete. Yes, I know it will cost a lot especially with the ridiculous prices clubs want for players now but we supposedly have the money... so spend it or get rid of players that are deadwood to help fund your next purchase. Oh wait, that's a problem due to the salary you have put them on and the fact other clubs refuse to pay those same wages! We really need a Director of Football to help guide this club.

I'm so sick of seeing aging converted wingers playing at full back, seeing Darmian play right back, seeing hoofball football to Fellaini as our plan B, no right winger and instead playing a #10 down the bare right flank, seeing Jones still at our club and possibly playing alongside Smalling... again! There's just no progress and this was the time to make a statement and show United are gunning for the title but Woodward and the board have failed! What a travesty of a window!

I know fans are also turning on Mourinho and rightfully so, what with the mundane football at the end of last season and during pre-season and the fact the man has a face liked a smacked ass. I agree with some points he has raised however, he should have planned ahead for this also. He needs to now show that us against the world mentality that he's renowned for at previous clubs and we saw a part of that yesterday in his press conference but I don't know, it all just seems very off and looks like it's going to lead to the inevitable, which is Mourinho's 3rd year meltdown. I'm hoping the fact Mourinho has brought Carrick and McKenna into the coaching department, we'll see some attacking intent in our gameplay. However, from the pre-season games it looks like it'll be more of the same and that concerns me. I hope things to improve and with the squad we have Mourinho should be challenging for the title but with all the negatives I've mentioned to take into account as well as City being City and Liverpool improving a lot, this is going to be tough and I can just sense it's going to be a poor season for United. Fingers crossed that doesn't happen and the team does gel and does attack well and play exciting football but right now after everything that's happened the past 8-12 months and most recently with Mourinho not getting his desired players and the board coming out with statements that money was there and other negatives listed, I can't see that happening.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Seb said:


> Special thanks to Watford and especially Everton for signing some of the worst players on Barca's bench :banderas
> 
> Digne is the only good player out of the four. Shame there is no mandatory buy on the Gomes loan :hoganbarca


Time for a new ex-Barca trash smiley imo


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Apparently Real has a deal with Thiago, they just need to agree on a fee with Bayern. I have to say Barcelona looks really bad in this, because they've been pursuing virtually every midfielder out there but Thiago, who's probably the one that would be the best fit. Now there's a chance he ends up in the rival team.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Sounds like rubbish to me, although would be more plausible if Modric actually does go to Inter.

Thiago would fit, but he's injury prone, expensive, and Barca have just signed Arthur Melo and likely will sign Frenkie de Jong next season who both fill that void.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Keita Balde Diao to Inter done! Loan with option to buy.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027942518493794304
Amazing transfer window for Inter so far. Now if only we could get a CM as a cherry on top.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I hear Bakayoko is available :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Hearing that United are looking to bring in 4 players for January. 

Arriaga, Arriaga II, Barriaga, and Aruglia.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Joel said:


> I hear Bakayoko is available :side:


Not anymore.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1028726013432397826


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Klavan on his way to Cagliari :klopp6


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Brock said:


> Klavan on his way to Cagliari :klopp6


:sad:

So skillful...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Grujic signs a new deal and joins Hertha on loan.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

BBC Sport website is saying Liverpool are in advanced talks about loaning Karius to Besiktas for 2 years.

Besiktas will have an option to make the move permanent at the end of the loan.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Juve released Marchisio and he's about to sign for Monaco it's being reported. strange


----------

